# antere07 journal "go hard or go home!!"



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Decided to start a journal to track my progress and get advice and feedback ect

When i was at rugby i got told to go hard or go home and thats what kept me going soo yea it motivates me

These are my stats from 29-3-2010

Age 18

Hight 6ft 2"

Weight 18.11st (119kg/263lb)

Neck 17"

Chest 45"

Stomach 47"

Top of arm right 16"

Fore arm right 12.5"

Top of arm left 16"

Fore arm left 12.5"

Top of leg right 22"

Calf right 18"

Top of leg left 22"

Calf left 18"

Been gym 3 times since but will update on monday if i go gym not sure if its open or not forgot to ask today then update mainly weight stats at the moment

I workout 3 times a week full body at the moment keep doing that and then eventually do a split i ordered some protein last night im guessing it will come on tuesday but if it comes tomorrow it will be great going to get some multivitamins tomorrow too and started a new way of life (not diet lol)


----------



## Simmy2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck mate only thing not being picky but you kg and stones don't match.

Yeah will keep a check on this and see who is progressing the more. lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

i didnt think they matched but i done it on my ipod a converter app then i done it on google came up the same on both soo


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

14 pounds in a stone

2.2 pounds in a kilogramme

U dont need Ipod to work that out


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I do like that rap song that goes "go hard or go home"!

Good luck with your goals buddy!


----------



## Simmy2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

I know it might sound that i am nit picking just don't want you to get confussed just incase you use a different scales but for some reason the calculators don't count the 11lbs propely when you try and work it out as 114.5 KG is 18stones and 120.9 KG is 19stone.

There's 6.36363636363636363636363636364 KG in a stone.

So to say you are 18 stone 11Lbs and 115 Kgs which would be just 0.5KG above 18stone is strange. I did the calculations myself and did come up with what you said but when i did myself it came up with what i thought i was which is around 4lbs lighter.

Please don't think i am being arrongant i am not.

Just don't want you to stand on a KG scale one day and think Feck i haven't improved even if you have as your weights are incorrect to start with.

Might be worth if you have any scales near you that give the prints outs with weight and BMI and use what that says as a guide and use the same ones all the time.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

my scales are in stone anyway soo thats why i work it out after and i just put 18.11stone in kg in google and it came up that


----------



## Simmy2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah thats kk.

Hows the workout coming along any way. You started your new deit and work out's yet?

Here is a site i have used and it seems very accurate and is the same with the doc's when i go for my medicals every 2 yrs. If you want to that is.

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/body_weight/weight_converter.htm

Did you deciede if you where going to use any protiens if your cut?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yer started my new diet last week been working out for about a month and abit now been to the gym today kids in there were p***ing me off f***ing around but yea seemed to struggle today on certain ones not sure why but maybe it was just one of those days =/

anyway good sauna, steam room and jacuzzi session after wasn't bad speaking to a bird in there got her number always brings a smile to my face hahaha

Hoping to get my protein on wednesday

Ill do another post later with stats


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

ill have an update on friday done good on new diet all week but on saturday i ****ed up.

Tbh wasnt going to say on here but saturday i got f*** faced with the lads. Doesn't normally happen just a one off like so this week im going to try hit the cardio hard although after gym on monday i went on the calf machine they got new in and it half killed me to stand up today but tomorrow im going to GO HARD!!! and hopefully i should get my protein does anyone know if the 24hr service for bulk powders give you an average time for delivery?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Today I couldn't get down the gym although i had trouble getting up today my calf is still killing me from monday so instead i done:

5 mins boxing on the bag

5 sets of 10 bench press

5 sets of 10 dumbbells

5 sets of 10 tricep dips

5 sets of 10 situps

5 sets of 10 squats

5 sets of 10 dead lifts

and then had a protein shake as it came today.

Normaly i'de do alot more at the gym but i had to make do with what i had and i didnt know what to do, to do the things ide normaly do at the gym with the weights.

Got my protein dont really taste like anything it might have been how i done it but ye it was really bland


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Body fat= TOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

*NOT HAPPY AT ALL!!!!!!!*

I've just weighed myself no weight loss i dont understand were im going wrong =/

Normal days food -

Breakfast - Porridge or Weetabix

Lunch - Pasta/sandwich

Dinner - Pasta/baked potato with some chicken

Snacks (normaly mid afternoon and mid morning)

Beetroot/fruit/yoghurt

Workout im doing

mon, wed, fri

weights then 20/30mins cardio

When i dont have a workout day normaly i do about 20 mins cardio.

And i have 1 Protein shake after a workout and before i go to bed but only on workout days

Can someone tell me were im going wrong please? Its not very motivating at all working ur a$$ off then finding no change to you weight.....


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

BUMP SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

went the gym again today

all of the weight machines and 25-30 mins cardio

got home nothing to eat weighed myself and still no change whats going on ide expect even a little change because now im doing something and before i wasnt.

Dont know whats going on can someone help please


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

really good session in the gym today few people over the last few days have commented said i look like ive lost weight always good motivation  also watched a week in the dungeon again great motivation.

But gym was really good today although i couldnt pick as much weight up as monday just fatigued abit i think but ye worked out till failure for the first time today on everything thought ide push it more aching abit now but still really good ill update again friday and see if i have lost weight!!!

Cumon lads and lass's lets get your motivational comments flowing


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Again really good session in the gym really starting to enjoy it started trying some new foods too so i have a better diet

But yea mint session done some new things some different tricep exercises done deadlift and squats. Deadlift half killed me but pushing it the last few times going to the gym is doing me good hurting a little my delts are hurting never hurt at all before must have been doing something wrong or not pushing myself enough with the weights.

Getting a stationary bike this weekend or monday so ill be on that every day for 45mins hopefully it will sort my weight loss out really want to sort that out fast because im now 18.8 which is like 3lb from when i started i dont understand why because my diet is getting better all the time but weight loss it really minimum. =[ See what happens when i get this bike


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gym tomorrow i cant wait seem to have a buzz for it now  ! Also im getting a stationary bike so 45mins cardio before breakfast starts tuesday morning(non workout day)


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Been gym today proper good one of the blokes there helped me with my deadlift stance which was good getting to know people there does help makes it more enjoyable to go down there. Also got my stationary bike which i was happy about but now someone killed my mood soo P***ed off now its untrue


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

mate good luck with everything, and good for you for sticking a journal up, but if I were you I'd change your training to suit your goals and your situation. I'd do a basic strength training style workout 2-3 times a week along with some fasted cardio on your stationary bike on the off days.

In this coming offseason, I'm going to be doing 2 full body sessions a week with cardio and core work on my rest days.

Workout A:

Squat, Bent Over Row, Bench Press, Chinups

Workout B:

Deadlift, Military Press, Pullups, Dips

Just out of interest what position do you play? And who for?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers at the moment im doing full body workouts 3 times a week i know this isnt ideal but im doing that for a while untill i have lost weight then im going to go at it hard 3 day split

and 45 mins cardio everyday before breakfast.

And i play anywere in the pack ive played all positions ive also played winger 18stone winger man i went through some of them backs haha i loved smashing into them and braking the little ****s lol and team called old saltleians in birmingham

[EDIT] cheers for the message ive been waiting for someone to comment lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally got my stationary bike yesterday so done 45 mins at moderate speed whilst watchin jay cutler's dvd.

Been tracking my diet and exercise since friday the overview on there is:

Average callories eaten: 2499

fat in cal:709

carbs in cal:876

protein in cal:409

alcohol: 0!

lost 5lb since friday good start!!!

Cant wait for gym tomorrow now get up at 9 cardio for 45 mins then shower and something to eat then gym.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Good work mate, keep going! The progress you make will motivate you even further

Edit: my 666th post :devil2:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, you have good height, i think 5'11"-6'3" is the perfect height for bodybuilding, good luck with your goals and whatnot mate.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Real good session at the gym again today 70kg deadlift on my second attempt doing it was all good.

Gym again on friday also got to do some work in the garden ill be f***ed but there will be another update on my weight. Hopefully all goes well because next week i think ill miss out two days at the gym monday and friday and then again the monday after because im going on holiday next weekend for a few days but ill come home and start hard again


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Didnt realise 101 posts now woop woop 

Gym tomorrow and doing the garden ill get back from the gym and go to sleep for the weekend haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Hi, you have good height, i think *5'11"-6'3" is the perfect height for bodybuilding*, good luck with your goals and whatnot mate.


Why? :confused1:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good session at the gym today!! I thought it would be sh!t because ide be tired from doing the garden earlier in the day but i was probably more pumped for it.

Weighed myself again says ive gone up 2lbs since tuesday but i weighed myself at a different time today so im going to do it tomorrow at around the same time as i done on tuesday.

Done a quick measurement my legs have grown 2 inches apparently and top of my arm has gont from 16 to 16.5 but can tell it more now because before it was like fatty at the bottom and thats what made it look bigger but now its muscle 

All in all im happy but tired!

Aiming to loose another 5lbs before thursday next week (thats when i go on holiday for the weekend)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok buddy what diet are you following? id go down the low carb route..... hit the free weight 1st then c.v try a.m c.v on empty stomach?.....

what are you eating on an average day?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Why? :confused1:


lims are usualy not very long but you are not so short you will be small in stature on stage if genetics are good you are in the middle not too tall (legs usualy sufferf) nor too short (narrow clavical)- narrow shoulder width lack of width on the back and arms genraly over power the chest.... look at lee priest (i think he is amaizing) but arms over power hie pecs etc


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

At the moment im not using any particular diet. I was thinking about low carb but to be honest i havnt read up on it so i dont know what i can and cant eat and what have you becase everything i have now has carbs

Generally im eating

Breakfast: Cereal (crunchy nut)after some cardo i ran out of oats.

Lunch: Cheese/ham sandwich.

Dinner:Baked potatoe with some cheese on and chicken or pasta.

Snacks - Fruit

I realise i should be eating 5/6 times per day but im never hungry in between meals and if i am its not like proper hungry its more like i need sugar because i can have an apple or something or even some cordial and im fine again.

Im just thinking if im not hungry and i eat i just feel like im going to put the weight on again.

Ive cut alot of things and my diet still could probably do with cleaning up more but from what it used to be its alot better.

Whats amcv? Is it cardio before breakfast if so im doing it generally although today i only got 20 mins of it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea a.m. c.v is cv in the am lol

well what id say is get a whey protein supp an and have that as your meals, 3meals 3shakes

i can add a little to this buddy. this is what id do in your situation

meal 1. 2scoop whey 50g oats in water (add the 2scoops in to the oats for taste)

meal 2. tuna extra light mayo 2 slices whole meal bread

meal 3. 2 scoop whey

meal 4. 150-200g chicken 50g rice or pasta little extra light mayo

meal 5. 2 scoop whey

meal 6. 2 whole eggs 4 egg whites little low sugar ketchup

add in veg at any point and try not to have fruite after the time of meal 4

oh bodybuilding.com was allways a good site when i was learning so have a read type in the search low carb diets


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

ok mate cheers ill start that monday

Ive got some whay but before i was only using it once after a workout becaue i didnt have the money to keep buying it

and i figured thats what am cv was i didnt see the dots though ahaha


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just ordered some more protein and a sample of a different flavour.

Any other supps anyone could suggest to help me on my way?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

post them up next to each other?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hey Anter, Jim hit the nail on the head with the diet he posted. The complex carbs during the morning hours and then tapering off is the way most of us are getting contest ready these days. Keeps the carbs nice and low and helps shed the extra fat. keep up the good work my friend. I'll be following along. Are you taking any supps right now other then the suggested whey???

Jim, do you do a carb refeed every few days???


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Updated the pics

my paint skills are clearly getting worse haha

and no im just having bulkpowders whey, just ordered some more tonight 

Cheers for the help


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Salias said:


> hey Anter, Jim hit the nail on the head with the diet he posted. The complex carbs during the morning hours and then tapering off is the way most of us are getting contest ready these days. Keeps the carbs nice and low and helps shed the extra fat. keep up the good work my friend. I'll be following along. Are you taking any supps right now other then the suggested whey???
> 
> Jim, do you do a carb refeed every few days???


i also missed keep the good fat in ther maybe a few tbl spn of evoo in the whey shakes

yea mate i eat about 2-3k moste days on diet then every 5-10 days (depending on how much fat im loosing) ill smash any thing from 6k plus kcals lol this is just me though and im blessed with fast metab so id recomend any one else just go for the carbs maybe a 2k more then diet


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

antere07 said:


> Updated the pics
> 
> my paint skills are clearly getting worse haha
> 
> ...


evoo and fish oils are good when dieting buddy and think about pnut butter b4 bed also? if you take some good fat with the whey it will slow digestion slowing the the releas and blunting hunger for longer.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

buddy looking at the progress pic id say maybe the lighting but you are coming along ok buddy! i can deffo see a diff in 1st and 2nd pic... how far apart are they in days buddy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yep tits look smaller and love handles also look smaller the bloat in the gut is also less


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

evo - extra virgin olive oil? im guessing

and fish oils like the fish oil capsules

1st pic taken on the 7th of april and the 2nd taken on the 1st of may so about 24/25 days apart


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

antere07 said:


> evo - extra virgin olive oil? im guessing
> 
> and fish oils like the fish oil capsules


yep yep and yep lol

good site for fish oils is (omega 3 is prob best as you get a lot of 6 in evoo and 9 in day to day food) www.simplysupplements.net real good value tbh i dont see how any other site can compeet with them atmhttp://www.simplysupplements]


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just thought id add ill be doing a low carb diet too maybe next week so pop in my journal


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

antere07 said:


> evo - extra virgin olive oil? im guessing
> 
> and fish oils like the fish oil capsules


yeah that's what he is saying, and the fish oils are pretty cheep too. Give them a go and also the fats that Jim suggested. If you can, get your hands on some nata PB!!! That stuff rocks and no guilt with the eating. Pure simple perfect fats that do nothing but help the body.

Jim are you flushing after your high carb days?? I find that flushing after the carb ups helps shed the bloating but keeps the swoleness in the muscles.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ill try and get both as soon as posible and if you didnt notice on the other post the pics are about 24/25 days apart

cheers for the advice guys


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Salias said:


> yeah that's what he is saying, and the fish oils are pretty cheep too. Give them a go and also the fats that Jim suggested. If you can, get your hands on some nata PB!!! That stuff rocks and no guilt with the eating. Pure simple perfect fats that do nothing but help the body.
> 
> Jim are you flushing after your high carb days?? I find that flushing after the carb ups helps shed the bloating but keeps the swoleness in the muscles.


flush? do you mean real low carb the next day? if so i usualy drop to my lowest day after my highest day..... allways fuking starving the day after a cheat tho lol ill do somthing like high day,1 real low day 2 not so low 1 mod day 1 real low day high day so basicly depending on how many days apart the high days are will dictate how the week goes it will allways be real low day high day real low day tho but this is just me not sure if the best way for every one......


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> flush? do you mean real low carb the next day? if so i usualy drop to my lowest day after my highest day..... allways fuking starving the day after a cheat tho lol ill do somthing like high day,1 real low day 2 not so low 1 mod day 1 real low day high day so basicly depending on how many days apart the high days are will dictate how the week goes it will allways be real low day high day real low day tho but this is just me not sure if the best way for every one......


Haha, no I meant with about 2 gallons of water. try pounding the water for the next 24 hours after the high carb feed. Also hit a hot bath that night and cut the water at 7pm of the flush and in the morning you will be amazed at the difference. your muscles will look swole and everything else nice and tight!!! :thumbup1:

and you are a crazy man the way you described your refeed cycle :lol: I have to give that one a go!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Salias said:


> Haha, no I meant with about 2 gallons of water. try pounding the water for the next 24 hours after the high carb feed. Also hit a hot bath that night and cut the water at 7pm of the flush and in the morning you will be amazed at the difference. your muscles will look swole and everything else nice and tight!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> and you are a crazy man the way you described your refeed cycle :lol: I have to give that one a go!!


lol no i dont flush lol only just heard of it tbh lol may try it if i can with out pi22ing the bed lol

isnt too much water bad? flush out all the nutrients etc?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

you should be good for just that next day, but try it with a gallon and a half to start. Don't forget the good old Bath as well.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Salias said:


> you should be good for just that next day, but try it with a gallon and a half to start. Don't forget the good old Bath as well.


lol no bath in my gaff had it ripped out and shower put in lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

i was thinking about buying some creatine what do you guys think should i weight untill ive lost the weight and is there any decent weight loss supps to add to the weight loss diet?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

How right is the maximuscle calculator for bodyfat% because it said im 25.8% and ide have thought i was more than that at the start of this i think i waas about 30%


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

antere07 said:


> i was thinking about buying some creatine what do you guys think should i weight untill ive lost the weight and is there any decent weight loss supps to add to the weight loss diet?


id use an eca stack buddy or just ephidrin will work wonderes mate if you can get it.



antere07 said:


> How right is the maximuscle calculator for bodyfat% because it said im 25.8% and ide have thought i was more than that at the start of this i think i waas about 30%


i wouldnt trust any thing other then calipers mate dont be concerned with bf% just loose the exess and keep going till you are happy with the results


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

if that is the online one that just measures neck and waist, then not that accurate. we use the same system in the military. Try using calipers. they are pretty cheap and closer to form. Online calculators can be up to 10% off in extreme circumstances. the calipers, if you do them right, usually within 1% to 2% max off


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> id use an eca stack buddy or just ephidrin will work wonderes mate if you can get it.
> 
> i wouldnt trust any thing other then calipers mate dont be concerned with bf% just loose the exess and keep going till you are happy with the results


Cheers is ECA stack illegal in the uk, ive just been reading up abit on it and it said because it caused some deaths in other country's they banned it. Also i didnt really understand it does it work by suppressing your apatite didnt really understand the rest.

Also if i were to take it would you suggest me going to a doctor before because it said about it could effect people with high blood pressure ect.

And cheers for all the help both of you REP! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you could always get the bp cheked out 1st to be safe....

im not sure i think it is illegal to buy but iv not heard of any deaths lol youd have to eat a lot of em ta kill ya lol

they will sup your apetite speed up metabolisem and give you an up buzz so you can work out harder ther for burning more cals at an increased rate due to the increased metab


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

also if you are worried about the BP, invest in some hawthorn berries. They are cheap at the drug store, bottle last about a month or more. Take 2 pills 2x's daily. It will help keep the BP in check.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good session in the gym today feel totality drained i cba to do anything now!

I also got the chocolate protein from bulk powders and i wouldnt go asfar to say its not nice but i didnt think it tasted like chocolate much =/.

Going away tomorrow to france nice rest for about 4/5 days.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

enjoy the holiday my friend!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right im back  hitting the gym tomorrow im absolutely [email protected] at the moment but hit it hard tomorrow because i dare say i put some weight on while i was there (the french dont know what NO! means) but they do some amazing alcohol haha

come back to 45 emails =/


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

nice my friend!!! looking forward to seeing you kill it again!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

had some good comments off the family this weekend normally get it anyway when they come over or what ever but one i never expected my grandad the hard face b****** that he he is a grandad that is like if the kids are screaming or messing about he is the first to tell you off but as ive gotten older we have got on better and this time we went to france he invited me to the pub with him (never done it before)but i went for a drink with him and my sisters boyfriend he said he was proud of me that ive lost weight and i was doing well and he was pleased and its the 1st time he has ever said anything like that to me. deep times hahaha

bit more encouragement


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good to be back at the gym  good session although a job center interview **** interrupted half way through stupid f****** but its sorted now also thought i might have had a job in the running but that didnt work out either so the day wasnt all good. But gym was mint! really pushed it on bi's tri's bit of back shoulders and chest hardly done legs because of the kids but doing my delts is getting easier so ill have to sort a diffrent exercise for it came out drained which has to be good.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

sweet!!! how many kids do you have???


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

i aint got non lol i just mean the kids at the gym. There was loads there today and they all looked about 10 as im getting older they seem to be younger =/

mind you i wouldnt mind a kid i need a bird 1st though ahah


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

antere07 said:


> i aint got non lol i just mean the kids at the gym. There was loads there today and they all looked about 10 as im getting older they seem to be younger =/
> 
> mind you i wouldnt mind a kid i need a bird 1st though ahah


 :lol:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Didnt do well yesterday i went out with the lads got smashed and then had kebab meat and chips afterwards =/ the night was well good though i got a sh*g and about 3/4 numbers  things are looking up!!!

Gym today was mint although i didnt think it would be because i only had about 5 hours sleep =/ the cardio at the end was abit s*** by that point i couldnt be ****d but spent ages in the health suite after.

Doing my leg press today i made the biggest racket ever these two women were on the swiss balls messing about right next to me seen me looking and decided to play on it started messing round looking like they were in all kinda sex positions at 1st i tried to ignore them but they done something cant even remeber what it was now but half way through a rep weights in the air one of the birds done something i p***ed myselff laffing in the process dropping the weights which made the loudest noise ever but i didnt care everyone was looking i was too busy laffing haha. Started speaking to them after the younger one was a right bird with a real nice a*** next time i see her ill get her number  ahaha.

Relax through the weekend then back hitting it hard on monday was ment to be doing my low carb but since i came off holiday its all gone tits up so ill have to sort my diet and get my cardo in every day at the moment ive been doing it but not like i should and its just down to being lazy and having s*** sleeps all week after coming back from france.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

your crazy bro!!! lol them birds sound just as crazy as you too lol!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

why am i crazy lol

and them birds were playing on the fact i was checking the blonde one out haha ive seen it many times

Cant wait untill monday got my doorman training appointment


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Absolutely knackered!!!

Not long got in from the gym killed it on tri's and legs today also done 70kg deads half killed me then 20mins on the cardio i was nearly falling off at the end =/

Was all good though had a nice protein shake chilled in the jacuzzi could have fell asleep

Went to see about getting my sia card today the big f**** it was spent like 2 hours there done two tests now i have to do another 3/4 tomorrow it aint good and all because im getting it free on the dole if i paid for it ide just do the training. Jobcenter p***** me off >


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, well at least you killed the lift!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I still need to improve my form on my dead lift.

Will a weight lifting belt help in it i feel like i dont keep my back straight enough?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

a little, but it is more for support. I would drop the weight and get the form down if you feel the need to. Should only take a few weeks, and then start going heavy again. You will be glad you did


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok ill try that. I might be doing it right but i feel like im curving my back more than i should. It might be because the weight was heavier before i was doing 60kg but i thought it was easy and my form was alright because a bloke there showed me how to do it properly when i go on wednesday ill drop the weight back down and ill ask him if im doing it right, it might just be that im thinking im doing it wrong but im not sure.

Anyway back down the training place today  i know its my choice because i said i wanted to do it but this is taking the p***


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Found a new nutrition shop earlier coming back from that training s*** so it aint all that bad lol. I got some EPH 25+ and was speaking to the bloke in there.

He didnt know bulkpowders and i couldnt remeber the protein info for it like protein per serving like but he suggested Muscle fuel/Reflex instant whey when i'de finished what i had now. They were both just over £40 and i know for sure that the Muscle fuel was 5kg but i didnt take a close enough look to see about the Reflex stuff to see how much was in there he said they were good when cutting i was wondering what's the best out of all three im currently having one scoop of bulk powders protein i think one scoop works out to about 30g of the powder. So which is the best?

Also got my EPH so hopefully more weight loss for me


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

rip it apart my friend!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just done 45mins on the bike sweating like a b*tch. Done it hour and 20 mins after taking my first eph says on the bottle to take it an hour or 2 before you workout so i waited abit sweated bad but didnt think it warmed me up anything more than usual =/ i dunno though.

We need to get some more people checking this thread, cum on ladies and gents lets get the comments flowing


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, I thought 3 was a crowd???


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

nah acording to the police 3 is a small gang ahahaha

Strength in numbers is what its about

I respect your input though salias keeps me going to see someone is reading it and im not doing it for no reason


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

been there done that my friend!!! lol and it would be nice to see about 20 IMO!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to see a picture of me in the future if i carry on the way im going see what its like and how to speed things up. Too bad i aint got one of them time machine things like on the film haha


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive currently got about 3kg of protein off bulkpowders but today i found a new nutrition shop went in there to see if prices were any cheaper getting it straight from there instead of the internet.

I said to the bloke i was dieting at the moment and he recomended USN Muscle Fuel or Reflex instant whey. Im sure they were about £43 each for 5kg of muscle fuel im not sure how much was in the reflex instant whey bag but it was a massive bag. I think bulk powders 5kg would add up to about £50 with p&p.

Im wondering if the USN Muscle Fuel or Reflex instant whey have better nutrition values. Which one is the best to have and if anyone has them what does it taste like the diffrent flavors?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gym today was good. Had one of them eph tabs before i went and normaly i do sweat when im on the weight but i sweat the most on the cardio, but today was different i got to like the 3rd or 4th machine and sweat was dripping off me like mad normaly my back is damp when im on the last couple of weights but it was soaking by the time of the 4th lol.

Not sure on what the weights weigh bloke in there says its 10kg per plate like. Cant see it being that because it means im picking up 220kg on leg extensions and if its right then fair play but ide imagine 220kg to be abit heavier lol. The equipment is precore usa so if anyone is familiar with it and knows the weights could they advise me because i cant work it out.

Done

5x10 - leg extensions on 22

10x holding leg extensions for 10 secs

3x10 leg press on 15

2x10 leg press on 18

5x10 Calf raise on 9

5x10 knee raises

5x10 Shoulder press on 9

5x10 preacher curls on 6 (only got to 8 on the last set)

5x10 pec deck on 14 (only got to 6 on the last set)

3x10 Lat raise on 10

2x10 Lat raise on 11 (got to 9 on the last set)

I done some more tricep extensions and that but i cant remeber what the weights were on that machine because its different to the rest.

Also done seated row and an exercise to do my rear delts dont know what it was called.

No deadlift for me today my back was hurting so left that out today


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great work out mate!!!!

Did the packages have the ingredient profile on them for the proteins???


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well i never looked beacuse i thought it being a good brand it would be on the net but now i found something but didnt understand it ill have to have another proper look for it. Ive got time to go there again and look anyway if i cant find it online


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I got my eph tablets had one today at about 9am. Not so long ago i was feeling really light headed i had a peice of chocolate to see if it was because i needed some sugar also i was drinking water to see if it was that but im not sure what it was at the moment im lying down and it seems to be alright is this one of the side effects of eph?

What are the other side effects says on the bottle feeling of well being and euphoria arnt they the same thing?

Also is it actually illegal to buy them because whilst looking for the side effects i came across loads of "is eph illegal in the uk?" questions and i couldnt get a staight answer some people said yea it is others said its illegal to sell and others say its not illegal at all? :S can someone clear this up for me and tell me if they are or arnt illegal please.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gym today wasnt good =/ i done all what i normaly would do but to begin with it was good but then towards the end i just couldnt be a***ed. Ive had one of those days were everything is effort and i just want to chill so i got home and thats just what i did sat outside in the sun chilled with some orange juice my ipod and the paper

Cardio also failed today after 5 mins i couldnt breath had to get off went to the changing room to get my inhaler and whilst going through my bag i got cramp and that finished that ive never had such bad cramp i nearly fell over.

Just watched 300 AMAZING film!!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

man I hat those after lifting cramps. I get them in the crook of my arms (opposite of the elbow) especially after a heavy arms lift.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

That cramp half killed me in the top part of my thi at the front i dont get cramp that often but it seems when i do it kills me it also after cramp i seem to have a dead leg.

I woke up this morning went to go to the toilet my leg was still asleep and i did go haha i was laffing on the floor. Good day today chilling in the garden with my dad some father son time was good and the weather was mint!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right ive just found out that i go on holiday in 8 weeks i thought i had longer =/ anyway during this 8 weeks i want to loose as much weight as possible i know in 8 weeks at the weight i am i aint going to have a amazing body in 8 weeks nor do i expect it i just want to look better to be able to maybe take my top off on holiday for my first time ect.

Currently im doing cardio for 20 mins on monday and friday and 30-45 mins on tuesday and thursday and doing weights monday, wednesday and friday.

Ive got eph 25+ using before workouts. I dont take them to suppress my apatite dont need them for that. I also have bulk powders protein, i cant drink a protein shake with water it makes me feel sick so i have it with semi skimmed milk.

Also i dont like egg yolks and cant keep a whole one down.

I have pasta or chicken and baked potato for dinner normaly.

Im looking for a diet to loose as much weight as possible. can anyone help?

Also how much weight do you think i can loose?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

man I wish I could go on holi for that long!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got back from the gym done all what ide normaly do done free weights too though made me laff the "bicep boys" were in there going on about these tablets that they had bought and saying how they want to get big for holiday in 5 weeks but not too big but they want big arms spent most of their time on the bench press before doing about 10 curls each and then messing around with the free weights they were all trying to do the same weight as the one who could do the most so they had 60kg on the bench press and then when they couldnt do it making up excuses when they couldnt do it lol me and this bloke were talking about them taking the **** best thing was they were trying to give someone i know advice on a workout plan hahaha when they do the same 3 things every other day

In a much better mood than yesterday im well happy cant wait to go see pendulum on wednesday 

gym was real good going to have me something to eat though im hank marvin!

What can i have for protein instead of eggs ive just had some tuna and then some eggs made me feel so sick i was heaving whilst eating it not chewing just swallowing straight


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol I love watching duds like that! usually they refuse any advice and are gone soon because they hurt themselves!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I gave some advice to this kid because in the 2/3 months ive been doing this ive been reading as much as possible on it obviously more to learn but i suggested this kid to improve his deadlift's and get a better grip and he just ignored me then the bloke who worked there said the same and he ignored him too i just think why dont you just try it and find and see also someone on a lower back machine trying to push it forward thinking it done his abs i told him what it did and he ignored me and was still trying to use it for his abs me and my dad laffed so much watching him straining to push it forward hahaha.

I do like giving advice to people who need it


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

me too, but I hate getting blown off and then the guy looks even worse while trying to make a point... their body that they are injuring... not mine!!! lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

30 mins of cardio today 2 big chicken breast and a baked potatoe protein shake 45% protein 35% carbs 20% fat apparently its getting better i had a protein shake too was the dogs b*****s


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

how are you cooking the chicken??? using EVOO??


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive been grilling it on the george forman.

Me being the world class chef i am i can use the grill and microwave any further than that im f***ed.

Are their any other ways of getting protein apart from meat, fish and eggs?

I can eat meat and fish but eggs are a no no for me

And people were suggesting evoo but i didnt know what for lol!!!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol well the evoo is just for the healthy fats. Best there is with fish oil as a close second

as far as the protein, you could try some natural peanut butter. Throw some on fruit or veggies for a great fast snack!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right i havnt updated since wednesday, i only went gym twice last week few things i had to sort out family things had a few arguments about money and jobs last week also few money problems, sick of being on the dole cant wait to get a break. Then ufc 2010 came on thursday and made my week a hole lot better. Next week should be back to normal hopefully.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol look forward to the updates bro!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just some progress pics like i said i would do at the start of every month.
























1st pic 31st may 2nd 1st may 3rd 7th april

















1st 31st may 2nd 7th april

Starting weight 119kg

Weight 115.8kg this morning

I feel like im not loosing weight fast enough im doing alright with my eating and busting my balls in the gym whats going on? :S

I know i look abit ill on that picture lol :lol:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hey man you are doing great! remember you are adding muscle as well. Use the mirror as your gauge, not just the scale. It will deceive you!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gym today done well proper pushed it all out!!!

Full body work out.

Went to the pub also done good because i just drank diet pepsi all night haha

Just abit ****ed off now!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hit it hard today!

Full body as usual although i didn't do leg curls the machine was broke =/ but yea done everything else really worked it too. Gutted after because i forgot my swimming shorts so i missed out on jacuzzi today but never mind ay.

Having a few beers tomorrow but i think im aloud i haven't had one since i started at the gym lol so about 2 months so a couple tomorrow for someone's birthday.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

enjoy my friend!!


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

3kg in a month is a good sensible loss and progress enough to keep you interested!

increase the cardio or cut the calories if you want bigger loss


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Chilling having a few beers at the moment  speaking to my mates brother today who also does bb he is quite big fact he is like 6ft5 i think makes him look like a giant lol aparently he takes quite a few eph before cardio he said he eats them like sweets so i might increase my intake he has lost 2stone in 3 weeks which i wouldnt mind doing ill see what happens.

But i was speaking to a kid at the gym yesterday he takes creatine but to be honest i dont actualy understand what they do i read something about it making you look more pumped or something. What does it actually do? How does it help?


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

as far as i know - in laymans terms - it gives your muscles more energy

so you can lift more, and build more muscle

which in turn will increase your capacity for metabolising calories

just experiment with it, or get a protein that contains it too


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I might have a dabble in it when i get some money. Cheers


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good session in the gym today trained hard.

5x10 on all the machines.

Deadlift 70kg

Squat 90kg (dunno what the weight of the bar is) if its 20kg then work it out 

Chilled for ages talking afterwards in the health suite also done about 40 mins of walking not speed walking or anything just general walking round shops.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Absolutely [email protected] after the gym today after the gym done some different things.

Done shrugs on the smith machine found it 100x easier to do it properly than doing it with dumbbells or the plates.

Done rear delt crossovers. Close grip rows and wide grip and bent over cable crossovers.

20mins cardio.

No energy now.

I spilt my protein in my bag too :cursing: but it was only abit so i aint bothered.

Lets get the comments flowing


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah I love the smith machine shrugs as well. Try the revers for an entire new kind of pain!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Salias said:


> yeah I love the smith machine shrugs as well. *Try the revers for an entire new kind of pain!!*


You mean like lifting it up behind my back?

If so i tried it today realised my fat ar$e got in the way


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yeah since it is the Smith Machine, just take a half step forward. Hold the bar and shrug away. The Smith will keep you in place


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Salias said:


> lol yeah since it is the Smith Machine, *just take a half step forward*. Hold the bar and shrug away. The Smith will keep you in place


duhhhh asif i didnt think of that today :lol: :lol:

cheers for the help.

Ive got a goal to be able to to pull ups atleast 10 by the end of the summer


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

great goal my friend!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive never ever been able to do one i could get half way before but still not complete so its good


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

use the lat pulldown to build up the other muscles that need to be recruited for a pullup

alternatively some places have a bar you can kneel on and set the weight to give you a help up, or if you dont have that just cheat to get up there and do the eccentric portion on the pull up (ie letting yourself down) under your own body weight slowly


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

cheers for the advice chrislad


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok im in lol ill post up when i have read a bit ov this journal


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok cheers mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

followed you link in jim reading back give me a day or 2. well done for keeping going this long though mate. many have tried and given up long before now.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Got me a suit jacket today for my job interview tomorrow hopefully all goes well and i can be sorted untill they decide to let me go its through agency so could be any time but its a couple £s to keep me going 

Up at half 7 though earliest ive woke up in ages lol gotta be there for half 8

Hopefully i can come back tomorrow and spread some good news **touch wood**

Wish me luck

Also going to smash the gym tomorrow cant wait!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I knew that would double post :cursing:


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Got me a suit jacket today for my job interview tomorrow hopefully all goes well and i can be sorted untill they decide to let me go its through agency so could be any time but its a couple £s to keep me going
> 
> Up at half 7 though earliest ive woke up in ages lol gotta be there for half 8
> 
> ...


hope you didnt spend too much on it cos after the chin ups its going to split the sleeves at the biceps when you tense!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

chrislad said:


> hope you didnt spend too much on it cos after the chin ups its going to split the sleeves at the biceps when you tense!


I know lol but the dole paid for it for me because i needed one so i didnt spend anything other than my time. cant wait to put it on and split the sleves and the back lol

Chest size 48" i think it was and its still abit tight cant think to imagine what it will be when i get rid of my tits and build the muscle lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i rely on primark full suit only £15 i can live with bying 2 or 3 a year you know the marrages divorceses and funerals


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest the job today was a let down it was advertised that they were employing there and then because they needed people urgently but it turned out that it was just signing up for an agency pi$$ed me off abit but i spose if they ring me up for a couple of days its more than the dole also it could lead to a permanent place but yea all that for nothing really.

Killed it at the gym today done bench press for the first time at the gym today ive done it at home before but never at the gym lifted about 50kg which wernt hard but it just felt weird just need to sort the form out i think because it felt like i was all over the place so because i didnt feel like i done enough on that i then went to the chest press and done some more. Practicaly squatted till i couldnt squat any more lowered the weight to begin with to see if that what why i wasnt doing it properly before but it i just think it was how i was doing it because then on after i put the weight back up and was doing it fine that was about 60/70kg cant remember what plates i had on that. Chest flys also which i actualy started doing this week started it monday ive done them once before but i couldnt get the hang of it one arm always pulling back before the other but its sorted now also i was on 6 on each arm which they say is 60kg but i think its more like 60lb.

They said all of the weights are 10kg but it doesnt feel like its 10 kg because if they are right im lifting 170kg on one leg and also lifting 110/120kg on the lat pull down but i dont know.

Legs are killing me but now i get to chill and watch some footy so its all good!!

d4ead - I never actualy thought about primark generally i dont go in there i hate the place but like you said £15 for a suit your only going to wear once in a blue moon is good.

Been thinking about it and im gonna get some pics of my legs later i know they have grown abit and would like to see the transformation like. So hold tight for that you can give me your opinions too!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

antere07 said:


> They said all of the weights are 10kg but it doesnt feel like its 10 kg because if they are right im lifting 170kg on one leg and also lifting *110/120kg on the lat pull down* but i dont know.


if thats the case then your chin ups should be pretty easy?!

i would suggest that might be lbs you are lifting - would make more sense unless you are infact a monster

divide by 2.2 to get the weight in kilos


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont think its 10kg either its just thats what the blokes seem to think in the gym ide like to take it off and actually weigh it. Its all precore equipment and im sure on the site it said its done in lbs

Ive just looked on the sight and the leg extention machine is 200lbs/91kg so it is in lbs


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cant wait for the footie later!!!!! No drinking for me though =/


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

the game will be epic!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its always a joke when useing machines because the weight indicates the weight of the metal but not the weight your moving in the same way you can pull a car engine out on your own useing 1 pully and rope that you could never lift on your own, and most machines have 2 pullys or more.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ps. come on usa!


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Cant wait for the footie later!!!!! No drinking for me though =/


coors light 88 calories a bottle as opposed to average 300 cals in a pint of lager

if you have to cheat, do it this way


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

d4ead said:


> ps. come on usa!


 :cursing: :death: :lol:



chrislad said:


> coors light 88 calories a bottle as opposed to average 300 cals in a pint of lager
> 
> if you have to cheat, do it this way


I might try this didnt even realise friday im on it lol

Match was a fail! Green, i duno what he was playing at he did do that one good save but still bring back seaman and lets be honest heskey couldnt hit a barn door weres alan shearer im sure his there wack him on and lampard dont even get me started on him just take him off and put him on the next plane home replace him with barry and bring beckham on for freekicks:lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

green fuked up big time true but he did do some nice mooves i think people are being to hard on him everyone fuks up and at least it was now and not in 4 matches time.*

*i reserv the right to cancel this statement if he fuks up again.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Salias said:


> the game will be epic!!


usa are shyt! cant get over a draw! we were 100% the beter team!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

d4ead said:


> green fuked up big time true but he did do some nice mooves i think people are being to hard on him everyone fuks up and at least it was now and not in 4 matches time.*
> 
> *i reserv the right to cancel this statement if he fuks up again.


true but he made a gr8 save then off the post

all of this swapingof goalys dnt help tho


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> true but he made a gr8 save then off the post
> 
> all of this swapingof goalys dnt help tho


He did make a great save but everyone said it redeemed himself from that save but in my opinion he fcuked up and gave them a goal the only way to redeem himself from that is an amazing game or couple of games.

I realise the pressure is high being the world cup and that but he is a professional and should be able to deal with it.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

My Ipod is on ebay check it out...

iPod touch 32gb 3rd gen

6 months old comes with 6 months left on warranty

bargin prices!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200483005871&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1176wt_1137

Item number: 200483005871


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

i know i missed it by 2 but 300.....and 2 posts!!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

good workout definition - when you cant be ar$ed to do anything afterwards?

Killed it in the gym today then spent two hours in the health suite afterwards. Kids officially p!ss me off....must be getting old before my time.

Generally a good day went to find out about another tattoo gonna cost me £150 so i might get that sorted when i come back off holiday.

And my ipod has a bid on it


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok ill do a proper update on what im lifting at the moment.

Im working all this off the precor site which is the make of the equipment but its all measured in lbs

Bicep curl - 70lbs/31.8kg

Chest press - 160lbs/72.6kg

Lat pull down - 120lbs/54.4kg

Rear delt - 140lbs/63.5kg

Tricep dip - 150lbs/68kg

Shoulder press - 90lbs/40.8kg

Leg extension - 170lbs/77.1kg (one leg only)

Leg press - 200lbs/90.7kg

Standing calf raise - 150lbs/68kg

Seated leg curl - 200lbs/90.7kg

Seated ab machine - 160lbs/72.6kg

Back extension - 220lbs/99.8kg

Pec deck - 140lbs/63.5kg

Standing dumbbell curls - 30.9lbs/14kg

Squat - 154.3lbs/70kg

Deadlift - 132.3lbs/60kg

Shrugs - 66.1lbs/30kg (on smith machine)

Seated row - 140lbs/63.5kg

Cable cross over - 50lbs/22.7kg

Tricep pushdown - 140lbs/63.5kg

Overhead tricep extension - 100lbs/45.4kg

Knee raises

All of these i do 5x10

20/30mins cardio

Im sure its all right but if not then ill adust it when i find what it is!!


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> usa are shyt! cant get over a draw! we were 100% the beter team!


lol no argument here!!! all I can saw is... you guys have an AWESOME goal keeper!!! We actually owe him $20 for his role in the tie!!! :beer:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Potentially might have a job starting monday  not 100% sure yet but it looks good only thing is its in essex duno what im gonna do because of no gym and that =/ any ideas?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning 114kg weight is still coming off but slower now gotta speed it back up again. Just before christmas i got to 120kg then people recon i went up again 5/6kgs after i lost my job and quit college. So that means since i started doing something and before i started coming on this site i was 126kg so that means 12kg lost since say middle of march which aint too bad nearly 2 stone in 2/3 months!! Need to get the diet back on track last few days its gone to sh!t but will be sorted again tomorrow.

Gym tomorrow and im going to get my tattoo sorted again and might get another


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

gym was alright today too busy for my likings though i was going to use the free weights but there was about 10 people using them at the same time eventually got on them but yea i dont like going that late. Legs are killing me! I always seem to blast my legs to the max and they hurt from then on but never seems to do anywhere else as good apart from abs and my lower back.

Got my tattoo redone too today looks alot better so im happy but tired


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I need to get a job sorted and stop staying up till stupid o'clock :cursing:

and people need to start dropping in again im lonely here on my own


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Its a nightmare when not working, the kids keep us in a routine so we lucky..before the kids i was unemployed for a couple of weeks max...and i turned night into day in that short time...trying to be awake on my first day back at work(started at 7am lol) was a bloody killer:laugh:

Didn't take long to slip back into a routine though hun.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

yer does my head in but unless im going the gym i have nothing to do in the day so i stay in bed. Nearly every night without fail im awake untill about 3am and up at 9:30am if i have gym but if not ill wake up about 1pm lol. Dont take me long to get out of it but at the moment i dont have anything to get up for so i dont see the point. Cant wait to get a job back to normality.

My internet is doing my head in had to restart it twice tonight never normally a problem :cursing:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol keep the head up mate!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right my diet has really started slipping!!!

Its not that ive gone back to having pot noodle, pizza's etc (apart from today i had a chicken microwave sandwich and micro chips  )

But im not eating alot say on a work out day ill-

9:30 - get up

9:45 - have cereal

11:00 - get in the gym

14:30/15:00 - get home(i dont stay in the gym this long i go in the health suite too also i go with my dad so we do talk alot at the gym)

16:00 - if im hungry ill have something little small sandwich or sumat.

19:00 - 2 chicken breasts and jacket potato

but then on days like today (rest day)

11:00 - get up

12:00 - breakfast

15:00 - apple and a protein shake

19:00 - pasta/chicken etc i like to have diffrent meals like mon, wed, fri ide have chicken then tues, thurs ide have pasta or something.

i know this isnt enough but im not hungy so i dont eat i cant get into that routine of having 6/7 meals per day like some people. Like were as someone will have tuna/eggs i cant stand either of them they actually make me feel sick (tuna im abit better with but i think if i had something better with it ide be better off)

I was thinking about them special k bars, my mom and sister used to have them and i used to eat them instead they are well nice, do you think these could replace some meals or add to my diet. I know that if you starve yourself you wont loose as much weight and i feel thats whats happening and its why im not loosing as much weight i never feel like im starving but still

What do you think?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You need to have protein at breakfast babe

I understand about the 6/7 meals a day, i find it hard in the hot weather as my appetite completely disappears, having shakes and just grilled meat, only eat carbs when i feel i can stomach them which is making it easy to hit my targets each day...otherwise i'd never make it


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

What normaly is eaten for breakfast like eggs i cant stomach them they make me heave.

Carbs is alot of what i eat which is why im finding it hard to cut them down too


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Just have a shake..and your cereal Better than not having any protein in there imo, you been fasting all night whilst you sleep so your body crying out to be fed


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

yer before if ive had oats ive put in a scoop of my protein but being hot ive just been having weetabix with cold milk, its the way forward!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Do i have Endomorph body type?

I think i do but im not sure...


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Some leg shots said i was going to put them up before but i didnt.

Too much fat on them=/ need to sort it out if they didnt have asmuch fat on them would look alot better but i guess thats the case for everyone lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

england match was aload of sh!t

but im still happy i got me a job!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheat day tomorrow?

Small chips and small lamb kebab meat with curry?

Maybe a cheeky chocolate milkshake?

I THINK SO!!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds gooooood


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

trust me it was nice!

Had cheese and onion sandwich for dinner rather than pizza so it was better


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

start work tomorrow (nights) start at half 7 cant wait!!!

Might sound weird to some of you but i really cant


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Feels like its been ages since ive been the gym and i only went friday.

Back at the gym wednesday hopefully! Maybe tomorrow depends on what time i get up and when i have to go to work.

First day at work went at half 6 was back for 12 i aint bothered because i get paid minimum of 10 hours anyway. Right **** up of a job according to the bloke and from what ive heard so its all going to start properly tomorrow then i might work the weekend see how it goes. Should be alright though i get paid for 50hrs then anything over 50hrs is time and a half and then sundays its double time so for me thats mint!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your cheat days are better then my good days rofl


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

lmao that cheat day wernt too bad before ive had chips at dinner then pizza on the night but that is the worst ill go to


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice dinner tonight 2 big pieces of chicken breast few potatoes and some peas and a protein shake with it.

I Threw half of the shake over myself didn't realise the cap wasn't on went to shake it and splashed it all over myself. Work in abit taking a shake with me hopefully back tomorrow about 7am then gym tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i hate it when that happens at the gym...


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

lol never done it in the gym when i have my protein shake at the gym i go in the health suite.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ive got to do legs in the morning after work. Im tired already and i havnt even started yet.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

just got in from work having a quick cuppa then im going bed =/ head is killing me gym later on


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pffffft cant go the gym tomorrow unless i get back at a reasonable time =/ might go on saturday and or sunday. I need some new steel toe caps these ones are killing me. My diet has gone to **** not eating because i dont have time still trying to get the shakes in though, if im not eating properly but still doing cardio to an extent i know its not tredmill but like walking/running to fetch things climbing up and down ladders will i still loose more weight or because im not eating enough will the fat be stored and not burnt off??


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well i failed to get down on friday so pulled in a saturday training session. All be it a crap one.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lost 6.6lbs in a week! But i wont lie to you after a bbq this afternoon i feel rather intoxicated lol never ate anything as i had something before i went but after drinking jagermeister, malabu and stella all day i wonder why lol. Got my iphone yesterday  tomorrow going to get a case for it then going the gym then going my dads to watch the match "c'mon england!!!" cant wait for the gym tomorrow hopefully i wont feel like sh!t in the morning. I keep hiccuping so its taken me like 10mins to write this lol plus being ****ed dont help lmao.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

buzzin big time just found out i got £500 for this week at work woooo!!!!!

ill check up on everyone journals tomorrow cba now im too ****ed lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Glad you had a really good day mae. Sounds fun. Then topped off with a new iphone and 500 buks.

Whooop


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to the gym yesterday, all in all it wernt too bad had the "cba" mood afterwards so i know i done a good workout. Just got in from work my feet are killing and so are my knees it aint good also to p!ss me off some more the battery charger for my laptop is fcuking about and doing my head in its like the connection is sh!t but its just like its always been =/ ive give up with it.

This new job has ****ed my life up lol i dont have time for anything anymore aint cool.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

heh jobs a breeze try copeing having kids

you no longer have any kind of life.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

lol my kid WILL wait on me lol ill beat it into the lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gym yesterday, was real good! Gonna try fit in about 4 more sessions there before my holiday in 2 weeks im out in bilaricay all week and next week i think so just going to try and blast it when i can unless there is a place there i can go to. So if you know any places in bilaricay pay as you go type of thing hit me up!!

After my holiday i dare say ill be back at the gym again properly duno how much longer this job is going on for.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done on the loss mate, 6.6 lbs is awesome


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

well at christmas i think i weighed about 127kg now im down to 113kg in lbs that works out at 30lbs? which is then is like 2.1stone    will take some pics as i do every month. I wont lie though im pleased with that lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

antere07 said:


> well at christmas i think i weighed about 127kg now im down to 113kg in lbs that works out at 30lbs? which is then is like 2.1stone    will take some pics as i do every month. I wont lie though im pleased with that lol


Yeah you should be mate, that's good going


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Some pics as always

At the start










4-7-10(now)










At the start










4-7-10 (now)










Last time i weighed myself i was 113kg might be abit lighter but not sure.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Off to billericay tomorrow. Going to try and get on here as much as possible when i aint sleeping or working.

Hit me up ladies and gents leave me some comments.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Good stuff starting to see improvments now good going.


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

put the camera in the same place on a flat surface each time and set the timer, and stand the same distance away - keeping the light the same

photos arent really doing you a credit - doesnt look like you have lost that much weight when you obviously have

(unless you have lost it all on your back which is where i can see a difference!)


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers.

Im back anyway got laid off again was hoping the job would last longer but the bloke lost some work from people undercutting him so he had to. Really didnt like it anyway but still.

Back to training this week and eating properly ive not eaten well this week at all and had some beers so got to sort it out again .


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

finally got my laptop back so i will be on here more for the next few days untill i go on holiday  cant wait.

Went the gym yesterday wasnt good at all i just cba for it still busted my balls there but yea.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry good buddy with my bicep tear and not training i havnt been around much... still reading though pal.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright im back now off holiday not starting gym again till monday though going to start a split then loads of cardio!!! Really want to beast it now.

Got me a ps3 its siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick! cant stop playing it lol


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i could see the difference

and well done mate


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers mate Hopefully by this time next year there will be major differences just need to keep myself motivated


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right im back at the gym starting monday, going like i was before monday wendesday and friday thinking of a 3 day split doing 2 muscles each time like just wondering for some advice im gonna sort out a thing for there anyway to see what he thinks i should do there but still looking for some advice?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry mate neen neglecting you, to be honest not really been Jeremy much at all while I've not been training. But I'm back now.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dont worry about it mate at the moment i've got a major lack of motivation anyway was ment to go the gym today but it never happened as i never got up till about 4pm had no sleep last night at all done my head in but im going tomorrow morning so its all good.

Had a knife pulled on me yesterday couldnt believe it i thought about fighting the kids then they pulled a knife and i thought na maybe not didnt take anything though if they tried it i would have fought them then.

Hopefully motivation will come back soon!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gym was good today done a decent work out 30 mins cardio then full body. Squats didnt go well because my legs were killing me but later on im going to work out a program to stick to starting monday ill post it up see what people think but yea thats it untill monday, need to rest dont want to be walking like ive be done up the ar$e at this weddin on sunday lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right so im planning to do this as my routine

30 mins of cardio then

Chest & tri's

Bench press

Dumbbell flys

Cable cross overs

Pec deck

Tricep extension with rope

Over head extension with rope

Dips

lying dumbbell extensions

Back & bi's

Lat pulldown

Deadlift

Bent over ez bar row

Seated cable row

Ez bar curl

Cable curl

Alternate hammer curl

Machine curl

Legs, Shoulders ab's

Squats

Leg extension

Leg curl

Leg press

Calf raise

Dumbbell lunge

Alternate Lateral raise

Dumbbell front raise

Machine shoulder press

Bent over reverse flys

Dumbbell shrugs

Knee raises

Ab crunch machine

Dumbbell side bends

Anything else i should put into their? or take out?

Also looking at getting some animal cuts just wondering if it was worth it at the moment im on eph 25+?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Really need to get back into this again its doing my head in that im not going. On it tomorrow though soo hopefully the motivation will come back.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

goal for me starting monday i want to get down to 100kg so starting monday ill put my weight on here starting weight then hopefully end up at 100kg something to keep me motivated. 100kg is just under 16 stone according to the site i converted it on lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sleeping is over rated lol, still awake at 6am cant sleep so im going the gym 1st thing should be [email protected] by the time i get back lol


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol yeah mate

try to get your sleep tho

and plenty of water


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

had about 30 mins sleep all night looks like an early night for me tonight


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Few pics for all of you people to admire my sexy body :lol:

I know they are different pics but they will all be the same as the latest ones from now on.

before



















Latest


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yesterdays gym session went like this

full body

5x10 leg extension

5x10 squat

5x10 lat pulldown

5x10 back extention on machine

5x10 rear flys

5x10 seated rows

5x10 cross overs

5x10 chest press

5x10 db press

5x10 milli press

5x10 front raises

5x10 overhead tricep extention

5x10 normal tricep extention

5x10 preachers curl

5x10 bicep curl on cable machine (dunno what they are called lol)

5x10 shrugs

and then 30mins cardio.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! **** up for me


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy bday kid, now lay off the cake and beer.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just had a really good work out.

chest and tri's

Chest press 10x5

Cable crossovers 10x5

Dumbbell press 10x5

Dumbbell flys 10x5

Scull crushers 10x5

Overhead tricep extension 10x5

Normal tricep extension 10x5

Tricep press failed at 6,5,3

Cardio 30mins

Just had some chicken and a protein shake might have one of my gasp testers later.

Got some new gloves some lonsdale ones really good










Really helped me because the wrist support are great because specially on the chest press i seem to have weak wrists on it but yea grip is mint. Really thick on the fist bit too can use them for abit of mma with the bro lol.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just wondering i done chest today but it doesnt feel like ive worked it even though i was busting my balls doing it but i cant feel it, my front delts i can feel but thats it. just doesnt feel like ive worked them but i dont know why.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

antere07 said:


> Yesterdays gym session went like this
> 
> full body
> 
> ...


Fvcking hell man, how long did it take you to finish that workout!?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Errrm probs about 1h30m/2hrs

Doing a split now im back into it.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

back and bi's tomorrow any suggestions?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good work out today biceps lacked abit dunno why but it hurt so i didnt do as much.

Lat pulldown widegrip 5x10

Lat pulldown closegrip 5x10

Seated row 3x20 (need something different to do the weight is too light on that now.

Rear db flys 5x10

Deadlift 5x10

Hammer curl 5x10

Machine bicep curl 5x10

Legs on friday! cant wait legs are my favourite lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

good session at the gym yesterday

Leg extensions 5x10

Leg curls 5x10

Leg press 5x10

Calf raises 5x10

Ab crunch machine 5x10

Knee lifts 5x10

Milli press 5x10

Front raises 5x10

Lateral raises 5x10


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

started a new job today


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, where you working now then?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

place called space 4 making frames for houses, you know like these flat pack ones?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The place is called "space 4 making frames for houses"? Long name isn't it? :tongue: :lol:

Yeah I know what you mean mate, sounds good


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

i know you should see the sign on the front of the building lol over hangs either end 

It aint bad but because its agency its a f**** they are ****ing around i was told ill be on that same job today but i might not be


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Got to sort my training out again, work has taken it out of me.

My knee is shot to **** so i dunno when ill be able to to legs properly again.

Getting a ped soon so ill be able to get to the gym easier.

Also trying to get a new job hopefully i can get it  touch wood!

On holiday friday untill wednesday going to see the family in france buzzing!!!!

If i get this new job my training will soon sort its self out but if not i think it'll be on the back burner till i get my ped, After work i dont want to hang round waiting for busses ect to go the gym.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread has gone right down the sh!tter but im going to try revive it starting monday!!!

Ive been going the gym mininum of once a week since my last post due to problems at work and what have you ive had other things to sort out and training has been last on my list tbh but monday is a new start going to get back on it properly proper diet and all that lot.

Anyone who has read this thread before you know how i do 3 day split:

Mon - Chest, Tri's

Wed - Back, Bi's

Fri - Legs, Shoulders

tues - cardio

thurs - cardio

Ill post up my weight and pics tomorrow my cam aint working at the moment but i know my weight has gone back up by how much i dont know but ide be surprised if it was the same the sh!t ive been eating of late.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome back buddy.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gyms been good this week worked it all apart from legs cause i went on a bike on tuesday at the gym went to go down stairs and dunno what happend but it hurt my quad kills when i walk so i havnt dont them yet maybe sunday ill see how it feels.

Only bad part of the week is getting clamped on my bike =/ £125 aint good was a different gym too just going to have allook round and it cost me £125


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i didnt even know they could clamp bikes


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

nor me lol but i spose they find a way to do everyone over, if i had a van ide have put it in the back and cut the fuker off


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

good training today trained chest tricep and bicep as ive ****ed my back at work so i cant do back this week legs and tha on friday, i think i might have a new training partner, my mate has finaly decided to take his training seriously


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Done chest and triceps today dunno what ive been doing but today i went up 8kg in my db press and 4kg in my flys dont know why i havnt done it before =/

Also i went on the running machine for the first time in years, all it did was give me shin splints, made my knees hurt and left me breathing out my ar$e lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice evil cardiovascular stuff will do that.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice gym session today chest and triceps although i think ive fvcked my shoulder dont know how but its killing me everytime i move my arm it hurts, not like a normal like muscle pain i dunno what it is so i dont know how long or if at all i will last tomorrow to do back and biceps but oh well sez nell.

Gotta do some christmas shopping too =/ ive gotta get 11 presents and i wernt bothered then i realised i have to wrap them and buy cards too lmao 1st christmas ive been able to afford it myself it aint a good thing lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i thik ill have to do my shopping online now!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yer i was going to do it online but i know ill get side tracked and end up buying some more whey or creatine or something i dont need =/ oh well i dare say ill do that anyway lol

Gym schedule fvcked this week went tuesday thursday and today tuesday was good chest and tricep day yesterday i failed at biceps but back went really well so i done biceps again and shoulders and legs today and it killed it, loved it today im back on it now! cant wait to go monday  

Just bought gt5  spose that goes under the cat of something i dont need lol but still lol it was a bargin at £25


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i hate my arms they look so weedy


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol

Good chest and tricep day today back and biceps tomorrow gotta bang it out again had my first lot of creatine today too =\ tasted like sh!t lol but oh well said nell, I've got to up the cardio and get a cleaner diet still but visual gains are good and strength gains are goin really well I've gone up alot since I started again properly probs case of better form or something still a few things I'm yet to improve on can't see me being abe to do pull ups befor Christmas but I'm not that fused that it's been delayed because ive had a few shoulder and back injures and due to work messing about not trained like I want to so Ye but I'll still have a blast and probs fail lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

oh well said nell no leg training for me for a while ive damaged the ligaments in my right knee, finished me off yesterday i was doing squats and had to get someone to help could hardly walk all day today so yea no legs for me for a while =/ going to take a 1/2 weeks break over christmas and new year but will be back on it and on it hard in the new year


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

chilling out for the christmas break doing what i want eating and drinking what i want, back hitting it hard with plenty of high intensity training to get rid of the weight, getting down to 15stone shouldnt be hard also changing gyms hopefully so yea new year another new start new job new gym new way of thinking  cant wait

Currently watching i am legend and eating eclairs and pringles


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey been a while since i was on, thought i'd drop by say hi to you, enjoy the break, hit it hard in the NY(my plan too) Hope you had a good christmas sweetie x


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

back to a new gym tomorrow, going in hard again  cant see the food getting back properly untill i get all the **** food out the house but im working on that tonight  lol

But yea cant wait to start my new job either  good start to a year ahead i think


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hope the year goes well buddy


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gym yesterday chest and tri's was good, an hours cardio consisting of cross trainer, running machine and abit of swimming got back and bi's tomorrow won't lie though these 6am starts are killing me I need to get used to them lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

trust me mate compared to a 6am finish it must be great


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

lol i know i used to do night shift and finish work at 6 went straight to the gym and got home at 8 and went straight to bed lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome to ny world....


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh well sez nell

This year failed started good for the 1st 6 months then blew my knee after a motorbike accident and a rugby match but after the all clear from the doctors in a few days im going in hard again and im talking like blood sweat and tears i need to sort things out now im not getting any younger and the longer i leave it the harder it will be so time to get my @rse into shape and hit it harder than ever before cardio 6 days a week with 1 muscle group a day and sundays off along with sorting my diet, going to see a nutritionist hopefully (friends in high places get free deals).

Going in hard!!!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Visited a potential new gym  really good bloke knows alot and really friendly other than the other gyms round here.

Anyway worked out i need to loose roughly 32kg to get to the weight i want, which will put me down to 15stone once i get there i can choose were to go!

Working it out via google it says i need to loose about 70lbs any ideas how long you think it would take to do this? any tips etc


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right back on it monday, potentially tomorrow depends if this job comes off this side of the weekend! Then its on like donkey kong!

No more major boozing, no more kebabs every weekend, no more excuses!

5 stone to loose! Lets 'ave it!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Chest day, trying to get back up to what i was lifting previously shouldnt be too hard

Done well eating wise today done my food for the next 3 days too should keep me on track!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Keep this **** going c'mon people some motivation?

Again done fine eating just find im hank marving during the afternoon so ive bagged up nuts and sliced carrots to snack on untill dinner and a peice of fruit going in, trying to loose as much weight as poss before july! What we sayin how much do you think is possible by then?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Legs and back today, mixed it up due to the fact of working all over the place, Killed it thought stacked the machines again.

Why is it i can leg press 180kg but i cant squat the same?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well happy today

Got a bargin erlier on, blasted legs, made an amazing dinner cant get much better.

55 mins cardio


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

need to get me some more protein in the next few days


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Not much good with these journal lark but here goes again.

Been training for a few weeks, doing a 4 day split

Monday - Legs

Tuesday - Chest and tricep's

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Back and Bicep's

Friday - Shoulders and Abs

diet wise its alot better than it has been, finding it hard to do the 5/6 meals a day but getting there

Supp's

Sci-mx diet shake

Animal cuts

Reflex bcaa's

Gold standard casein

Vertargo

Multi vits

Cardio ive been doing moderate cardio but thursday im going to be doing HIIT.

Ill add weight when i weigh in tomorrow


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Back and biceps today, was a good one i normally train with my brother but this time another friend came along too was a good one, super setting biceps lifting heavy for back too.

Tomorrow is shoulders and abs buzzing


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just done shoulders ab's and cardio

Done standing shoulder press for the first time was good really felt it, Super setted lateral raises then some reverse flys on the cables

Decline sit ups for 50 (nearly killed me!)

Hiit cardio for 30 mins

Protein and an apple afterwards

Most ive sweated at this gym so far on a day that aint a leg day


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Legs day today, no training partner due to the fact he went out last night and didn't get up, was cursed from the start kids benching and curling everywhere joinny concrete central today, but got on done cardio and squats pulled my back and couldnt go on! Tried leg press nearly cried same with leg curls jus couldn't move, now off to buy a belt so it don't happen again, all in all poor work out!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to get a lifting belt from argos just to keep me going untill i get a new job and can afford another, asked the bloke to get me the biggest size one he can as size may vary he said, he got me a medium a fvcking medium it barley fits around my leg so ive just ordered another off ebay and hopefully it will be here before friday so i can train back with it providing my back is alright! Not my day today i chose argos cause the local supp shop only have velcro ones and i know it will fail on me


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

No training today just steroid research! Waiting for my lifting belt to come tomorrow before i go gym and smash chest and triceps.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got home from the gym

Good workout today

10kg incline db press 2x warm up

20kg - 12

22kg - 10

22kg - 7

Flat bench

30kg - 12

40kg - 12

60kg - 12

Upper chest flys

20kg - 12

30kg - 12

30kg - 12

Chest flys

20kg - 12

30kg - 12

30kg - 12

Overhead tricep extension

40kg - 12

50kg - 12

50kg - 12

Machine extension

25kg - 25

25kg - 25

Assisted dips

2x - 9 reps fully assisted

Underhand/overhand tricep extension till failure (wait till it hurts then do 12)

2 sets

2000m row in 10.18mins

Gunna do this every week to improve this time an get it down.

Post work out.

reflex bcaa's

animal cuts

sci mx diet shake

4 egg omelet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

none of ur pics r working mate, u still training at star city ?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> none of ur pics r working mate, u still training at star city ?


Nah ive had to change gyms cause of loosing my job.

Just started again as ive just finished paying off debts. Ill take some more update weight ect.

Im also training my brother at the moment whilst trying to get into the industry.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Nah ive had to change gyms cause of loosing my job.
> 
> Just started again as ive just finished paying off debts. Ill take some more update weight ect.
> 
> Im also training my brother at the moment whilst trying to get into the industry.


where u training ?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just weighed myself im

295lbs - 21.13st - 134kgs

According to google

On a full stomach too so ill weigh in again tomorrow morning for a proper weight

Training at fw Fitness in Chelmsley wood £10 a month machines aint amazing but it'll do untill i get a new job


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Just weighed myself im
> 
> 295lbs - 21.13st - 134kgs
> 
> ...


i considered going there as its right by me but they dont let u train one off sessions and u have to join for a year dont u


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah you can go month to month.

Its £20 joining fee but then:

£24.99 - Peak gym with classes

£19.99 - Peak gym only

£14.99 - Off peak with classes

£9.99 - Off peak gym only

Aint a half bad gym i normally go anywere from 9am to about 12

Off peak times are 06:30 - 4pm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ihonestly considered it for the flexibility classes lol, as gay as it sounds it is conducive to my goals


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Were do you train?

To be honest ive never looked at the classes dont interest me to be honest.

The lads in there are sound that work there, some decent members who will help you on form or any questions you have. A few people from the swimming baths have swapped.

Weights area isnt that but but i tend to go into the studio when doing certain things to use them mirrors to check my form


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol i train at mattgriff's gym by maccies, opposite the fire station and sometimes willclare in sheldon


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Central fitness is it?

If so i know a few people that train there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Central fitness is it?
> 
> If so i know a few people that train there


yeh it is, u ought to get down there its a top gym


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I keep meaning too but like i said £10 a month is sweet for me cause of no work and what ever also like i said im training my younger brother who is 16 and my mom is having to pay for him gym fee's but when he goes to college and i go back to work ill end up in a new gym anyway i think.

Its one of the only gyms i havnt been to, emporium is a good gym the forum used to be alright but its moved another in acocks green was alright.

Like i said though i know a few people who go and have heard good things


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> I keep meaning too but like i said £10 a month is sweet for me cause of no work and what ever also like i said im training my younger brother who is 16 and my mom is having to pay for him gym fee's but when he goes to college and i go back to work ill end up in a new gym anyway i think.
> 
> Its one of the only gyms i havnt been to, emporium is a good gym the forum used to be alright but its moved another in acocks green was alright.
> 
> Like i said though i know a few people who go and have heard good things


yeh, thats fair enough £10 a month is nout to be sniffed at. I have trained at stevie b's in AG , my mates train there. Good BB gym with a good MMA part of it.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> yeh, thats fair enough £10 a month is nout to be sniffed at. I have trained at stevie b's in AG , my mates train there. Good BB gym with a good MMA part of it.


Yea i went for the mma classes was one of the best things i did specially the wrestling and boxing dont realise the strength you get from adrenalin. I had 2 amateur fights there then fell off my motorbike and broke my foot and never went back


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Going to try assisted pull ups for the first time tomorrow flapping it cause i dont even know how assisted it will be as these machines are made for "normal" size people as aposed to man mountains like myself! But whatever i dont do im going to rein act on a cable machine fvck diverging lat pulldowns!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Done pull ups for the first time today, fully assisted so the weight stack was on full but im still lifting half my body weight was hard but ill get there eventually.so todays training went like this.

Warm up cardio

Pull ups (fully assisted)

10 reps

9 reps

7 reps

Single arm db rows

18kg - 12 reps

24kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

A 10 min break helping my brother with his deadlifts and form ect. I didnt do any as i hurt my back squatting the other day so im having a week off lower back.

Cable rows

50kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

Standing bicep curl (ez bar) superset never really do ez curls i normally use either a flat bar or train arms with db

Bar only

20kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

20kg -12 reps

15kg - 12 reps

Bar only

I feel super setting biceps like this gets me a real burn in the muscle gives me a proper pump.

Drop set on preachers curl machine

25kg - 19 reps

20kg - 17 reps

15kg - 14 reps

10kg - 10 reps

I done this just to fatigue the muscle more.

Typical wanted my lifting belt to come this morning so i could use it today but nah it decided to come 1 hour after i left the house.

Maybe shoulders tomorrow depends on what triceps feel like with the bank holiday and hurting my back on squats it has messed things up this week so i will have had 3 days training in a row and only 1 day rest for triceps instead of the 2 and a half i normally give lets see what happens though.

Oh and the BF% machine at the gym today said 28.4%


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Them pullup assist machines are crap mate, your better off doing 'fatboy' pullups


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ill have to try it, i felt today as a posed to the muscle being fatigued from doing pull ups it was just like something was stopping me after like 10 like i just couldnt pull up kind of thing like i know it might sound saft but i dont understand how else to put it. Its asif i locked out kind of thing.

Probs still too fat! haha really need to drop the body fat that way i can get a decent amount of assist from it haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Ill have to try it, i felt today as a posed to the muscle being fatigued from doing pull ups it was just like something was stopping me after like 10 like i just couldnt pull up kind of thing like i know it might sound saft but i dont understand how else to put it. Its asif i locked out kind of thing


i used to use the one in fitness first and its just too slidy lol, u seem to gain momentum and it helps u up, the tension seems to go, its weird hard to explain lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Only question i have is how would you progress on these though? By making the bar higher i suppose?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Only question i have is how would you progress on these though? By making the bar higher i suppose?


lower actually, feet up on bench making u horizontal eventually, then try and increase reps, if ur getting 3 x 15 on these u may be able to do a few close grip pullups, then just keep progressing


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea makes sense i suppose making it higher would put more weight on your feet taking less weight off what your pulling up.

Cheers for that bro would rep you but i cant:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Yea makes sense i suppose making it higher would put more weight on your feet taking less weight off what your pulling up.
> 
> Cheers for that bro would rep you but i cant:thumb:


thats cool u can owe me one lol. Deffo give it a go, one thing ive learnt is that all these fancy machines that keep being invented are always beaten hands down by basic simple sh1t lol i reckon u could build a half decent physique with press ups, bodyweight squats, a pull up bar and a rucksack full of weights if u had nothing else lol.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree as these are the fundamentals but i think their is a place for both free weights and machines in training both have their pros and cons IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> I agree as these are the fundamentals but i think their is a place for both free weights and machines in training both have their pros and cons IMO


Yeah i like machines if i cant be ar5ed to load the weights up, just pop the pin in lol - also they are good for constant tension i suppose, they have their place i guess. Some of the fancy sh1t is just gimmicky imo though


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah i like machines if i cant be ar5ed to load the weights up, just pop the pin in lol - also they are good for constant tension i suppose, they have their place i guess.* Some of the fancy sh1t is just gimmicky imo though*


I agree there is alot of gimmicky stuff on the market.

Machines good for isolation or if you train on your own you can push it and keep your form ect free weights are good compounds.

Some machine ideas are good ideas but dont work in practice.

Fitness industry is full of gimmicky **** wonder pills to make you a "shredded tank"


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Shoulders day today was good goes like this

Warm up cardio

Superset shoulder press

3 sets of

10kg - 15 reps x2 (warm up)

25kg - 12 reps

20kg - 10 reps

15kg - 8 reps

Lateral raises (cables)

15kg - 20 reps x3

20 reps to get the burn

Upwards rows

20kg x 12 reps x2

Shoulders were burnt out after but then done 30 mins of hit cardio on a rowing machine 5000m took 28.8 mins

Then moved someone out an in to a new house now I'm [email protected] lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Legs day and Oh My God! Just got home and walked up stairs nearly fell down them then walked into the door frame haha legs like jelly hit them hard today.

Used my lifting belt today and it helped my lifting 100% i think alot of it could be confidence based cause i p!ssed every lift apart from my last one but still got 11 reps out i think that was fatigue that set in the last rep my knee seemed to go on the one side so i put the bar back. No cardio on a leg day apart from warm up cause otherwise ide have fell off whatever i was doing.

Warm up cardio

Squats

40kg - 12 reps (warm up)

40kg - 12 reps (warm up)

60kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

100kg - 11 reps (PB)

Walking lunges

3 sets with 15kg

(I havnt done lunges since i played rugby about5 years ago)

Leg extensions

50kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg negs - 5 reps

leg press (for fatigue)

100kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

Calf on the leg press

100kg - 15 reps

120kg - 15 reps

Tried the "Fatboy" pull ups today too tried a few didnt want to do to many just seen what it was like and it was good cheers Fatstuff!!! Cant wait for back day

Chest and triceps tomorrow


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Legs day and Oh My God! Just got home and walked up stairs nearly fell down them then walked into the door frame haha legs like jelly hit them hard today.
> 
> Used my lifting belt today and it helped my lifting 100% i think alot of it could be confidence based cause i p!ssed every lift apart from my last one but still got 11 reps out i think that was fatigue that set in the last rep my knee seemed to go on the one side so i put the bar back. No cardio on a leg day apart from warm up cause otherwise ide have fell off whatever i was doing.
> 
> ...


no worries, better than slidey assisted pull ups lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea you aint wrong! I feel asif i could gain quick from doing it if you know what i mean, there are lifts i do were i can improve fast and i can see it happening with this to be honest


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Subbed mate!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/181635-dizzees-average-joe-pure-machine-journal.html

Theres mine ive literally just started it so feel free to follow man


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers bro i jus subbed! like i said journals can get lonely haha. every now and again you get a few people pop up for a few posts then go again and half the time it just feels like your talking to yourself haha


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Todays food/nutrition goes like this:

9:30 - oats and an apple

11:30 - Post workout shake

13:00 - Tuna with rice in a tomato sauce

Missed out the next one cause i went out with a mate to find him a new car and didnt get back till about 5

18:00 - lean mince meatballs with a small amount of spaghetti

21:30 - tablespoon of peanut butter on a slice of toast

23:30 - 1 scoop of casein

And thats me done for the day!

Chest and triceps tomorrow going to smash both of them!!! Need to lean how to jiggle my t!tties, as my nan would say so it "looks like there is ferrets in there" ahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bless - u want big pecs to dance for ur nan :mellow:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to do it for myself ive always wanted to be like yeaaa jiggle my t!tties haha but thats what my nan says when ive been watching something bb associated along with taking the **** outa the blokes pekkers hahah my nan dont even care haha

Since i started ive always wanted a big chest and back and its asif thats a sign of getting there like being able to jiggle your tits and spreading your lats too, Dunno why

But now you've just made it weird hahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think as soon as u mentioned jiggling ur titties and ur nan in same sentence it went weird lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha i didnt think of it like that, but then i suppose i wouldnt being my nan and all haha.

My nan is 1 of a kind she is amazing! For her 70th birthday we bought her tank driving experience!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Haha i didnt think of it like that, but then i suppose i wouldnt being my nan and all haha.
> 
> My nan is 1 of a kind she is amazing! For her 70th birthday we bought her tank driving experience!


Haha that's quality lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just been trying to work out a goal weight to get to by the end of the month and just realised Google the pile of [email protected] is completely wrong with my weight

Ive just found out weighing 21.13 stone is actually 307lbs or 139.5kg

Realising im 307lbs has shocked me!

Just set a goal to get to 290 by the end of the month 29th june day before i go away

But if i hit anything under 295 i will be happy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How r u food wise? Do u know the values of everything u eat and that yet or are u just eating clean ATM?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest with you i just try to eat clean as possible. My eating habbits have changed loads over the last few weeks before when dieting it was just chicken and sweet potato every day for dinner and tuna for lunch and i did find i lost weight but i also go bored. Now i eat alot of eggs which ide never even tried untill about a year ago i also eat various veg ive never eaten before.

So honestly i dont count my values i tend to find when i start counting my values i start eating less and less and im hungry all the time so i just try and eat asmuch protein as i can get in.

Starting tomorrow evening im going to start more cardio just start jogging, so it will be HIIT in the gym and MISS in the evening


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Miss? Lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Miss? Lol


Moderate Intensity Steady State


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought it was liss and u pressed wrong button lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah just thought i was cool using terminology instead of saying ima go for a jog haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fair dos lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Chest and triceps tomorrow going to smash both of them!!! Need to lean how to jiggle my t!tties, as my nan would say so it "looks like there is ferrets in there" ahaha


Like a couple of ferrits in a sack lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Smashed chest and triceps today felt real good!

Warm up cardio

Incline bench

20kg - 12 reps (warm up)

40kg - 12 reps

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 9 reps

Flat bench

40kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

This part might seem abit weird but i done 12 reps max then stripped it then tried to go to 12 again stripped it again etc with just stripping of the plates as a rest.

70kg - 12 reps

60kg - 10 reps

40kg - 9 reps

Cable cross overs

20kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

(Not 100% sure on the weight stack on here its the only one in the gym that doesnt have the weight on there ill have to find out next time im in but this is what it is if its 10kg a plate like i think it is)

Tricep extention

50kg - 20 reps

70kg - 20 reps

70kg - 20 reps

Underhand pulldown

20kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Again on the cables so this might not be right but i think it is!

Tricep extention (machine)

40kg - 25 reps

40kg - 25 reps

Then to finish up 25 mins worth of cardio.

Gotta go for a jog later on after my dinner but before the football.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right not long got back from a 2 mile jog. 2 miles for me is probably like 5 for a regular guy absolutely killed me wasn't really a jog it was like jog until i was out of breath then walk for abit untill i could breathe well enough to jog again done this till i got to the 1 mile then there is a 10 metre hill so i just went down the hill and ran up and down it 20 times i did it 5 times had a 1 min break to get my breath and then went again this also killed me but its what i used to do at rugby so i know it gets me sweating!

I was half expecting to have problems with my knees and shin splints but the shin splints were minor knees were fine. Only problems were my asthma has now kicked in and im weezing like fvck and the lower part of my calfs (just above my Achilles tendant) is really tight not sure how to stretch it so if anyone knows let me know 

Some motivation was a woman walking past calling me a show off for running up and down the hill.

To which i replied "I wish i was a show off, ide be able to get up and down here alot easier than i can"


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

working out 1 rep max for squatting is apparently 140kg and my 1 rep max for bench should be 100kg gunna have alook one day


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Something ive never tried is my 1 rep max man! might have to now that you say it


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just found a 1 rep max calculator HERE

It shows 1 rep, 5 rep, 10 rep and 15 rep max's

How accurate it is i dunno


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Todays food:

9:30 - oats

11:00 - apple with water on the way to gym

13:30 - Post workout shake

14:30 - 4 egg omelet

18:30 - Chicken and wholemeal rice

21:00 - few pieces of beef jurkey

23:30 - Casein

And im done for another day day off tomorrow just cardio gunna go for a run again after job centre hopefully ill find out about funding for a PT course


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning just out of curiosity......lost 6lbs! Yeah Buddy!!!!

Done it 3 times just to double check:

21.7 - 301lbs

21.8 - 302lbs

21.7 - 301lbs

Yeah buddy keep it up ill be well away with my goal


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good man - u may have to count calories once u get down to a certain weight, but its no real hardship - keep learning along the way. U training today?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah day off today, ill be going for a run later. Ill start counting cal's when i hit a wall i think the fat will melt off me for atleast a month at the minimum but when i hit the wall ill start counting cals


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Nah day off today, ill be going for a run later. Ill start counting cal's when i hit a wall i think the fat will melt off me for atleast a month at the minimum but when i hit the wall ill start counting cals


its so nice u said it twice


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha just wanted to clarify it that i will start counting cals when i hit a wall ahahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

do u reckon when u hit a wall, u might start counting cals?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I think i more than likely will to be honest either that or i might start taking ridiculous amounts of clen but think its less money to count cals haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

clen is sh1t mate imo lol. Gains arent worth the sides, eph is ok but sides (for me as im sensitive) are too much. My personal opinion is that t3 and dnp are the best and safest contrary to popular belief.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest I tried eph an it was good but at the mo I'm on animal cuts which is working but too many tabs lol I'm going to try grenade or warrior blaze after this has finished to see what they hype is and see if it's as good as they make out then might look into stuff like that at the mo I dont know enough about it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

once u use dnp/t3 u wont look back lol but yeah best to save them till its harder as u r carrying a fair amount of fat atm. Patience is a virtue (or so im told) - warrior blaze fcuked me up, i had a free sample - took it with a view to go the gym, i just sat in the front room wired with a tingly head like u get from pills and had to have a beer to calm me down. But others say its weak lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest animal cuts is doing its job im sweating at the slightest thing, im sat here typing this and im sweating. Eph didnt really effect me that bad to be fair i used to take 2/3 before a workout and yea i used to sweat like a champ but only the same as i do on animal cuts hopefully grenade/blaze will be the same if not better as they seem to think it is.

I keep thinking about clen, t3 and dnp but like i said i dont know enough about it so i wouldn't bother yet but 1 day i will join the juice crew haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would defo recommend getting as slim as possible before jumping on the gear - u need to eat big to get the most out of gear and if your not at a weight where u feel comfortable doing so then it becomes pointless - use the diet meds first - just my opinion and im very pro steroids lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yer thats what i was planning to do cut asmuch as possible the proper way then when i reach my desired bf% which is 10% i dunno what weight ill be if i cut down to that bf. Then i was planning to do a clean bulk adding in a test booster like tauro test ive seen some good results from it in my brother then cut again then look into the steroid option hopefully by then ill have a decent job i can afford everything i need for it


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Same two mile run as yesterday 10 mins to get were i had to then 15 mins sprinting up the hill again took on average 1min40sec to get up and down the hill 5 times ill time it again in about 2 weeks time to see if i got my time down. Its like 1.40 blasting it and then 2 mins break were i just try and get as much breath back as possible then blast it again. It is quite a steep hill so it kills me running up specially quads and calfs! Was going to do some body weight exercise but dont want to over train so i didnt. but then it took about 15 mins to get back.

Post jog i had -

6 bcaa

1 animal cuts pack

protein shake

apple

Might have some scrambled egg abit later on


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone to my step dads sister she livs in america and rang to speak to him about their mom but he isnt here. Started speaking to her abit working ect and the fact i want to become a PT and said how big the fitness game is in america and ie love to go over there for 6 months to train and see what the lifestyle is around there and she has said if i get the money to get over there she will put me up all food and gym membership included etc.

So once im qualified if i can get the money together and once im cut down to Miami beach physique i might be taking a cheeky trip over there. Ide love to live in the states or atleast i think i would so maybe a good experiance if i can get there for 6 months gym instructing job out there and im sweet as a nut, gotta pay my way she might be wedged up the eyeballs but i cant take advantage not in me to take the p!ss like that


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds good mate!

Defo a good experience like


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea exactly what i think, ive never been away from home really apart from holidays obviously but ive never been away from my close family for a period of time more than a week.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Will be hard for you but once you get going you will be fine and these days theres so many ways to stay intouch back home ul be fine

Gotta leave the nest some time mate haha

How old are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im 20 mate.

I agree everyone i speak to takes the p!ss cause i dont wanna leave home anytime soon but its called having your head screwed on. I know that if i leave home this year or next i wont be able to afford it and IMO i think whats the point in moving out and having a sh!t time cause i cant afford to do anything or buy anything.

If i was moving into a house share with mates would be different but i couldnt move in with just anyone lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

antere07 said:


> Im 20 mate.
> 
> I agree everyone i speak to takes the p!ss cause i dont wanna leave home anytime soon but its called having your head screwed on. I know that if i leave home this year or next i wont be able to afford it and IMO i think whats the point in moving out and having a sh!t time cause i cant afford to do anything or buy anything.
> 
> If i was moving into a house share with mates would be different but i couldnt move in with just anyone lol


Very true mate im 27 and feel i should move out now but on my own i cant afford to so thinking about a flat share

In your case get yourself over to the states while your young mate plenty shagging to be done over there lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

HaHa mate gonna try cut down for it get qualified get some money together and im going at the first available opportunity. Where she lives is in a millionaires neighbourhood cause she is minted so you never know might find me a millionairess and im set for life hahaha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

antere07 said:


> HaHa mate gonna try cut down for it get qualified get some money together and im going at the first available opportunity. Where she lives is in a millionaires neighbourhood cause she is minted so you never know might find me a millionairess and im set for life hahaha


Fcuk find one for me as well while your there

Looks are not important lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha mate ill see if she has a sister or a mate!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good lad haha


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just realised im running low on sci mx diet shake, ive got 1kg of phd diet whey left but im going to need to get some more whilst ive got some money so what diet whey would you recommend??

Also coming to the end of my animal cuts i have 5 days left so i need to get some more fat burners should i get blaze or grenade and shall i take 7 days off them or straight swap over to blaze or grenade?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't use any whey when dieting, lean meat is more filling. When not dieting I use a standard whey from any of the bulk suppliers!! Fcuk all this expensive sh1t


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im thinking that to be honest but then in diet whey there are various different added in extras


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I like pro-10 whey tastes good and good prices as well


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

So you wouldnt say i need to buy a particular brand of diet, just normal whey?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh and opinions on the fat burners?

Bump to new page



antere07 said:


> Just realised im running low on sci mx diet shake, ive got 1kg of phd diet whey left but im going to need to get some more whilst ive got some money so what diet whey would you recommend??
> 
> Also coming to the end of my animal cuts i have 5 days left so i need to get some more fat burners should i get blaze or grenade and shall i take 7 days off them or straight swap over to blaze or grenade?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

antere07 said:


> So you wouldnt say i need to buy a particular brand of diet, just normal whey?


I'd say normal whey is fine mate i think this diet stuff is just another way of getting more money out of people as long as you hit your daily macros your sound in my eyes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat burners , diet whey, super duper Supps all a load of bollox!! The stim ones are ok for appetite suppression but big coffees do the same lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Fat burners , diet whey, super duper Supps all a load of bollox!! The stim ones are ok for appetite suppression but big coffees do the same lol


Agreed the only supps I take are Whey protein to help boost my intake per day along with omega 3 garlic caps multi vits etc....


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I smashed back and bi's today!!!

Killed my pb deadlift easy like it was nothing.

fatboy pull ups

9 reps

8 reps

5 reps

Single arm rows

22kg - 12 reps

26kg - 12 reps

30kg -12 reps (started to loose form on the last 2 on my left hand)

Deadlift

60kg - 12 reps

110kg - 12 reps

150kg - 6 reps *PB*

Bent over rows

30kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps lost form on last 2 again

Concentration curls

10kg - 12 reps per arm

12kg - 12 reps

12kg - 12 reps just about

superset biceps on cables

20kg - 12 reps per arm

staight onto v bar curls

30kg - 25 reps

Done this 3 times

Normal cable curls

20kg per arm - 25 reps x 3

My biceps are laggin! They are 16.5" but i dont seem to be able to lift much with them at all oh well something else to work on gunna smash my pb squat on monday and set a pb on shoulders tomorrow!

Bought some warrior blaze personally i think the cuts has helped me alot so hopefully blaze will do the same. Definitely winning though this means i come down from 32 tabs per day to 18 max Spoke to a few people about protein and they just recomended just getting MP whey isolate so i think thats what im going to do as it also has 111cals per serving instead of about 140 which phd diet whey has.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice deads!! Good sesh m8


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

What do you think of MP whey isolate ive had it before heard some good things but then heard its full of sh!t ect what are your opinions?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont use Myprotein but I believe there stuff is all good to go like

seriously though if you havent tried Pro-10 then give them a shot you can buy samples on the site or if you ask one of the Reps on here nicely maybe they could help you out.

I know Wheyman and Breda on here are Pro-10 reps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> What do you think of MP whey isolate ive had it before heard some good things but then heard its full of sh!t ect what are your opinions?


i honestly dont think isolate is worth the extra pennies tbh just a standard whey concentrate 80%ish is best, from mp bp pro-10, iron science any of them are sound, theres not much in it. Iron science prob have best range of flavours. decent value for money tbh


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Last time i done these stats was the beginning of the year

Down 2" on chest losing my titties

Up 2" on arms

Up 1.5" on calfs

Up .5" on forarms

The rest of the stats are irrelevant really as they are all loss/gain cause im fat ahahah but they are on my bodyspace for tracking

Just looked at MP Whey £55 for 5kg im thinking i can split this with my brother so the price will be abit cheaper.

Also my brother just joined up on here, im just setting up a bodyspace and journal on here with him i will post the link when its done any advice/help you can give him would be appreciated by both of us. Hopefully he will learn as much as i have here


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ill post the thread link when it gets approved by the mods


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Been limping all day so i havnt done any cardio today at all. Going to try and get a stationary bike back over the weekend so i dont have to go running. Although personally i think running has burnt alot of calories for me the injury will effect my lifting eventually weather it be a big thing when i do legs or a small constant niggling.

So i think low impact steady pace cardio for a while untill i get my weight down and potentially knees stronger will be the way to go.

One thing today is i havnt had as much protein as normal yet due to the fact i had soup for tea but i cant see myself going to bed early tonight so im about to go have a shake leave it about 2 hours and have some casein to get the protein back up specially as ive trained today.

Been good motivation beating my pb today this lifting belt has been alot of help even if it is mainly confidence wise, i think everyone has the small thing at the back of their mind thinking am i doing this right i dont want to hurt myself and i think with the belt it eliminates this.

Another good thing that happened today an old neighbour came walking in see him there before say hello every not and again and he didnt think i could Deadlift that much and he wanted to see me do it but when i was pulling 150kg he was nowere to be seen then when i said you missed it he came over to try deadlifting put the weight up to 110kg and as expected i p!ssed it yet he nearly **** himself and it just proves biceps dont mean sh!t all really good motivation!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right im billy battered today! Havnt been the gym might go in abit if not ill be doing shoulders tomorrow instead.

Didnt get to sleep untill 6 this morning was rediculous i never have problems sleeping so i dunno what it was i was just wide awake i half wanted to wake my brother up and go the gym as soon as it opened but i eventually got to sleep and have only just woken up might ring my brother and ask him what he is up too see if he wants to go.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is my brothers journal

He is 16 currently 13stone and his goal is to gain mass and try to get to 15 stone, trying my best to answer the questions he has.

He is training as hard as i am same split and what not check out his stats and pb's, generally he is doing the same as me exercise wize just different weight and with a different goal in mind


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Feel like sh!t today stomach ache and everything bad head ache all day too feel like i need to go back to bed but ive been messing about on the computer abit and was thinking about gym wear so i decided to design some let me know what you think would you wear these?

The font has gone on the squatting one but its the same font as on the one more rep


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Make sure you drink plenty of water and it should subside when you get use to dieting. Btw quite cool designs there mate


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers bro, just thinking about it earlier so i thought ide have a play around. Not normally whats in my journal but you know on a day off


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Feel like sh!t today stomach ache and everything bad head ache all day too feel like i need to go back to bed but ive been messing about on the computer abit and was thinking about gym wear so i decided to design some let me know what you think would you wear these?
> View attachment 86048
> 
> 
> The font has gone on the squatting one but its the same font as on the one more rep


and the spelling :rolleye:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

didnt even see that tbh lol i feel half asleep today


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh well felt **** all day any nutrition ive had today has just gone down the toilet just vomed it all up lol (nice i know) feeling alot better now though just going to have to have an early night and hope for the best for tomorrow so i can go and do shoulders traps and abs in the morning.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Not so good mate!

Should be ok for tomorrow and gett the shoulders beasted!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Feeling alright now to be honest trying to keep hydrated, head ache is still there but hopefully with an early night and a decent weight session tomorrow will get it out of me!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah buddy, good nights sleep! I was determined not to get up untill i wasnt tired any more haha.

Feel alright at the moment today just about to sort out my stuff to go the gym to smash my shoulders


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Shoulder training was today instead of yesterday as once i got up and about properly i still felt like sh!t and light headed and what have you.

Anyway today seemed mad it was like the less people in the gym the less we could use what we wanted had some douches on the smith machine for about 30 mins then after they come off another bloke went on and had about a 10 min rest inbetween every set he did ma and my bro just done what we could untill we could get on what ever machine so it goes like this.

Warm up cardio

Lateral raises

20kg - 12 reps x2 (warm up)

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 9 reps

30kg - 8 reps

Front raises

20kg - 12 reps

30kg - 9 reps

30kg - 7 reps

Rear Flys (different way to we normally do it so trying to get the form)

6kg - 12 reps x3

Shoulder press (smith machine)

20kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

50kg - 8 reps *PB*

30kg - 8 reps

Upwards rows

20kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 10 reps

Heavy shrugs

24kg - 12 reps

26kg - 12 reps

26kg - 12 reps

Could have gone heavier than this with the shrugs. I still need to find out what the plates weigh on the cable machine for my raises cause i think them being in kg is abit much i just about do 30kg on single arm rows, so im thinking its in lbs instead of kg. Ill ask tomorrow i just keep forgetting and if im wrong with my weights ill adjust them to suite. Dont normally like shoulder press but done it today after hitting the dets with raises and still got a PB of 50 kg so im quite happy with that but like i said it just felt like we were there for ages waiting for other people, need my own gym!!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Legs day tomorrow! Was going to try and get a personal best squat tomorrow but my knee is still hurting so im just going to try my best hopefully its fine unless i lock my leg so if i try not to it should be fine, hopefully going to get this stationary bike sometime soon which means i can go back to doing cardio outside the gym should be good!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u shrugging with dumbbells?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> u shrugging with dumbbells?


Ye mate why? plates only go up to 25kg so case of having to.

Gotta figure out how i can do a heavier row as my gym only has up to 30kg and im getting 10 reps out so within a couple of weeks ill be repping them out and need to work out how to go heavier


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Ye mate why? plates only go up to 25kg so case of having to.
> 
> Gotta figure out how i can do a heavier row as my gym only has up to 30kg and im getting 10 reps out so within a couple of weeks ill be repping them out and need to work out how to go heavier


how about a barbell lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Never really thought twice about it to be honest as using db's worked it fine. What do you think is better though more reps or heavy weight?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Never really thought twice about it to be honest as using db's worked it fine. What do you think is better though more reps or heavy weight?


You need to shrug more than 30kg mate imo - once u get past 10 - 12 reps i doubt theres any real benefit apart from a 'pump'


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest mate your probs right next time ill have to have ago next time i do shoulders. I never really get that feeling of strugging i thought it was cause i wasnt repping enough cause like calfs i go up to 20 reps cause it works better than doing lower reps imo so thought traps might be the same


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> To be honest mate your probs right next time ill have to have ago next time i do shoulders. I never really get that feeling of strugging i thought it was cause i wasnt repping enough cause like calfs i go up to 20 reps cause it works better than doing lower reps imo so thought traps might be the same


i think its a myth about the calves aswell, its still muscle fibres, why would it work differently to every other muscle in your body.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

on a seperate note, have u used the butchers in the instores in chelmsley?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I dunno i just found my calfs grew bit compared to when i was doing 10 reps

Nah i havnt mate why?

Dont suppose you know anyone who can offer abit of cash in hand work or anyone with a gym that run apprenticeships do ya? Big ask but hard going at the moment now i lost my job


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> I dunno i just found my calfs grew bit compared to when i was doing 10 reps
> 
> Nah i havnt mate why?
> 
> Dont suppose you know anyone who can offer abit of cash in hand work or anyone with a gym that run apprenticeships do ya? Big ask but hard going at the moment now i lost my job


Cant say i do, if something pops up somewhere ill let u know. I asked about the butchers because they do 5kg chicken breast for £25 and its good quality meat - my m8 can get it for £20 but it doesnt seem as good as the butchers and its only now n again, thought this was a good price tbh just a heads up for u


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know the seagull by the white hart offer cash in hand, but think they are funny about men workin there, most chippys do tbh - not sure if u would fancy that lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Cant say i do, if something pops up somewhere ill let u know. I asked about the butchers because they do 5kg chicken breast for £25 and its good quality meat - my m8 can get it for £20 but it doesnt seem as good as the butchers and its only now n again, thought this was a good price tbh just a heads up for u


Cheers man its hard im trying to get an apprenticeship or funding to do the gym instructor route but its just hard man everythings coming at once paying for this that and the other know what i mean.

Cheers about that price, I know you can get 5kg for £20 at the market in town but the last butchers i went to said it would be about £50 and i thought i could get that from like asda for that price.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Cheers man its hard im trying to get an apprenticeship or funding to do the gym instructor route but its just hard man everythings coming at once paying for this that and the other know what i mean.
> 
> Cheers about that price, I know you can get 5kg for £20 at the market in town but the last butchers i went to said it would be about £50 and i thought i could get that from like asda for that price.


the guy at chelmsley said he pays £18 for 5kg from supplier so £20 wouldnt be worth selling for him


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ill have to pop in when i run out of chicken, ive got sh!t loads of chicken at the moment. That would be alot easier than getting up at 6am to go into town to go get some.

Legs workout to day was sh!t if im honest, didnt end up getting there untill about half 1 which was alot later than usual and the gym was rammed but it goes like this

Warm up cardio.

Squats

60kg - 12 reps x 2 (warm up)

100kg - 12 reps

120kg - 10 reps

140kg - 5 reps *PB*

Hamstring curls

50kg - 12 reps

75kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

Leg extention

75kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 6 reps

Thats all i did today legs were blasted as much as i could cause of my knee i couldnt do as much as ide hoped for but i still got my Pb. Someone did comment on my form

on the last heavy rep said i lent forward abit too much which i did realise he told me i need to go lower in the squat and he squatted real low and suggested i should get some knee wraps so i can go that low but personally i dont feel comfortable going that low but next time im going to see what happens.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Ill have to pop in when i run out of chicken, ive got sh!t loads of chicken at the moment. That would be alot easier than getting up at 6am to go into town to go get some.
> 
> Legs workout to day was sh!t if im honest, didnt end up getting there untill about half 1 which was alot later than usual and the gym was rammed but it goes like this
> 
> ...


Nice squatting mate, more than I can manage


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tbh i did put an extra 5 so it would have been 150 but i took it off just incase. I had to put the supports on and a bloke said they were probs too high and i said well my bro is spotting me but if i fell he would have to catch about 270kg all together which is 42 stone and i think that would kill him lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's good mate,I'm really not made for squatting tbh, my worst lift completely !!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Im now abit paranoid about my squatting to make sure im doing it right now that kid said something about my form. Ill be watching squatting video's untill i squat next week hahah. I love squatting now though and deadlift i think its cause they are my best lifts i get excited when i do them haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm like that with deads -squat noooo


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest thing is i dont think i hate doing any part of my body, alot of people hate doing legs but i p!ss it i would say i dont like doing shoulders but i loved it the other day


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I SHOULD BE GOLD!!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gunna start on warrior blaze tomorrow! Hopefully ill notice the effects and be able to review them on here, first opinions they need some better packaging the writing on the side about the dosing is stupidly small


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Todays nutrition was alright but i cheated on breakfast cause i had coco pops

coco pops with milk

protein shake

3 egg omelette with meat in

chicken and veg rice

casein in about 10 mins

And the usual animal cuts and bcaa's


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Had my first warrior blaze this morning tbh at first i had a slight headache but that could have been mind over matter kind of thing cause i was expecting some sides. Didnt see much difference to be honest i was sweating as i normally do maybe abit more but i did some spinning and nearly died hahaha going to have another in about an hour.

Warm up cardio

Chest

DB press (flat)

14kg - 12 reps x2

24kg - 8 reps

24kg - 6 reps

22kg - 3 reps (the 24's killed me could hardly lift this)

Incline bench (smith machine)

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 8 reps

Cable flys

15kg - 12 reps

20kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Incline flys

15kg - 12 reps

20kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Tri's

Extensions

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 8 reps

Overhead extensions

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

Machine extensions

35kg - 25 reps x 2 (just to get the last bits out)

Spinning 15 mins

Moderate cardio 15 mins

Good session today to be fair got out the gym and off the buss and i was just drained gotta go have a meal in abit. My knee is slowly getting better had it strapped up for the last two days only hurts if i straighten it and tense my quad so im just trying not to do that haha common sense i know.

Only downside was my working set on db press i started it and my bro who was ment to be spotting just to make sure i keep form fvcked off to the toilet! I was like thanks for that =/


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Had another warrior blaze at about 4 oclock i aint going to lie i fell asleep probs before it could kick in but fvck me its kicked in now im sweating like you wouldnt believe!!! Dont think its anything more than animal cuts would have done at the moment ide say they are both as good as each other. Untill i see a real buzz from this warrior its main win is it has consolidated all the animal cuts tabs (9 of them) into 1 which is good!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

What BCAA's do you use mate? are they tabs?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> What BCAA's do you use mate? are they tabs?


Yer mate i use the reflex bcaa tabs 6 pre and 6 post, On thursday im going to see if i can get some powder so i can add it in to a drink i can have on the way to the gym


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

antere07 said:


> Yer mate i use the reflex bcaa tabs 6 pre and 6 post, On thursday im going to see if i can get some powder so i can add it in to a drink i can have on the way to the gym


How many in a tub? and how much?

12 a day you must go through them rapid lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> How many in a tub? and how much?
> 
> 12 a day you must go through them rapid lol


200 i got them for a tenna, and yea ive flew through these first time ive used them to be honest and ive not felt/saw any difference which makes me think is it worth the money you pay?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

You prob wont notice much apart from recovery times should be a bit quicker


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ill have to see i have 1 more day i think. Tell you what though these warrior have made me sweat tonight i had it at about 4 and im only just cooling down now.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha is that a pre workout stim mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film your squats mate and put them up here


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Haha is that a pre workout stim mate?


Its that warrior blaze bro, i had my first tab this morning and didnt feel any different but then the one from this afternoon was really effective! On animal cuts i was sweating but it would go after about an hour but this blaze like i said i had it at 4 and i still feel hot now


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Film your squats mate and put them up here


Im planning on it next week mate


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Jesus lol i thought you just took them before a workout?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah mate with eca i only used to take it pre workout but with the OTC fat burners i take to the dose on the bottle


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

trainin today anteater?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha nah not today mate, I use my rest days to learn sh!t so might look into gear abit more today.

Back and bicep tomorrow though what about you?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chest + whatever tonight I think


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

How do you train shoulders bro?

Personally thinking about

front raises

side rases

rear flys

shoulder press

That way i can hit all the heads first to get them going then all 3 in the shoulder press just wondered what you thought about it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mate I barely train shoulders, I press OHP, single arm DB press, I bench (front delts) i deadlift (rear delts lol) I throw a few facepulls and now and again bent over rear delt raises.

When I never used to deadlift I used to make sure I got my rears trained, but since properly deadlifting I haven't bothered and they are still growing!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

How do rear delts get trained when deadlifting? I understand front delts and bench but not rears and DL


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I do Shoulder Press,Side raises,Pulley delt raise and reverse flys


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty much every muscle on the back of your body is trained during a deadlift I believe, hence why it is so taxing on your cns.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I do Shoulder Press,Side raises,Pulley delt raise and reverse flys


Thats how i used to do it but never felt nothing on shoulder press i swapped it and don shoulder press last and now i get the pump from it and feel it more


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

antere07 said:


> Thats how i used to do it but never felt nothing on shoulder press i swapped it and don shoulder press last and now i get the pump from it and feel it more


Il try that on friday mate see how it goes


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I did this last friday and ill do it again this friday, i normally do raises on the machines but im going to try it with DB's this week. Im trying different things at the moment to see what works best last week i did concentration curls and i didnt feel anything so im going back to the ez bar tomorrow


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gonna change things up abit next week, going to train chest and bi's and back and tri's to see how it goes. Was speaking to AK in his journal and he says he gets a better workout this way so lets see what the hypes about!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

just found this mate, i'm in late but subbed none the less.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet bro Starts here if you want to have a ganda at my training and lifts ect


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

antere07 said:


> I did this last friday and ill do it again this friday, i normally do raises on the machines but im going to try it with DB's this week. Im trying different things at the moment to see what works best last week i did concentration curls and i didnt feel anything so im going back to the ez bar tomorrow


I hate the EZ bar im using dbs fully extending my arm and squeeze at the top i find that hits my biceps better

Watched Kai Green vid he said its all about the contraction and not just trying to lift as heavy and slack on form.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I see the kids throwing themselfs back to lift the weight and i just suggest them to lean up a wall and do it shops you from cheating.

I also like straight bar curls but we havnt got a normal preachers curl bench to isolate it other than the machine.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U can cheat but never arch your back to strain to get it up, just hold the bar at bottom of lift and kinda hipthrust it up and lower it down slowly.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U can cheat but never arch your back to strain to get it up, just hold the bar at bottom of lift and kinda hipthrust it up and lower it down slowly.


Thats what I do to get my negative reps in


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Todays nutrition goes like this.

Woke up had multi vits and blaze tab

Weetabix and fruit at about 11:30

Rice cake about 1pm

Warrior blaze 6pm

Then wasnt hungry till half 7 when i had abit of pasta and a protein shake

Ill have casein at 11

Warrior blaze probably suppressed apatite for most of the day i had to force myself to have dinner


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fvck me the blaze is making me hot today!!! Had to go the job Center then the opticians the sweat is dripping off me haven't even been the gym yet either haha. Waiting for my bro then on to smash back an bi's


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Back sesh today was alright, half way through doing deadlifts i went real light headed and felt like sh!t so i only done back no biceps today.

Fatboy pullups

reps 8, 8, 8, 6, 5

Single arm row

20kg - 12 reps

26kg - 12 reps

30kg - 10 reps

30kg - 6 reps

Deadlift

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

90kg - 10 reps

110kg - 10 reps (this is were i felt sh!t)

110kg - 6 reps

Seated row

30kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

(Stacked cables so gotta do it a different way next time suggestions?)

Blaze hit me like a sack of sh!t this morning! Sweating like you wouldnt believe might have been dehydrated which is why i felt sh!t but also could have been i wasn't breathing properly on deadlift.

Training biceps tomorrow now with shoulders and traps just means ill be in there for longer than 45mins like i normally am when doing shoulders.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive gotta rate this warrior blaze as the heat factor and the apatite suppression has worked. But the "serious energy" its ment to give you, well they must have not put it in this pack haha. I had 1 at 11am about an hour before the gym and another at 4pm, giving it 5 hours apart and at 5pm went upstairs started watching a film and fell asleep! I havnt felt any energy at all, i dont want to up the dose cause im feeling the heat and i probably wont eat for 2 days if i did!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Try one and a half or something mate?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice session even though you cut it short.

finally caught up with your journal, read it and I'm now up to date.

Gonna have a read of your lil bro's journal too when I get some time.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet! My little bro's journal is a page at the most all about his training which is similar to me just different lifts.

Shoulders and biceps today was good! Really felt it today supper setted my shoulders today other than the final press. My shoulders are wack all previous exercises have to be halfed what are on cables cause i found out its 5kg a plate not 10kg what the woman told me just taught me never to trust women hahaha.

Front raise & lateral raises & Bent over rear flys

8kg - 10 reps

6kg - 8 reps

4kg - 6 reps

Done this 3 times with 10 seconds in between each set

then

8kg - 6 reps

6kg - 8 reps

4kg - 10 reps

Then done this twice

This might seem mad but basicly done all of that on the front raises then doing it over again with lateral raises then again with bent over rear flys.

Milli Press

10kg - 12 reps

12kg - 12 reps

12kg - 12 reps

10kg - 10 reps

The milli press killed me was really fatigued from the raises i could have gone heavier but would have lost form quickly as i struggled with the 12's so as soon as i finished the 12kg i dropped them and went straight onto the 10kg

Biceps

Standing curls (EZ bar)

20kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

20kg - 12 reps

Curl machine

14kg - 12 reps

18kg - 12 reps

18kg - 12 reps

14kg - 8 reps

On the curl machine it was supper setting it again i did right arm, left arm then both arms if you know what i mean.

Todays training was mint! Shoulders was good doing raises first then pressing can really feel it and biceps was mad ive still got a pump on now they feel massive!

It might seem abit all over the place the way ive wrote it down here but if you have any questions just ask!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Todays gym was real good cant wait for next weeks new split, peronsonally think im going to like it already as i trained biceps today and killed it! had a real pump on untill like 6 oclock they felt massive!

Asfar as taking a tab and half with the blaze i didnt think you could cause its in a capsule it isnt an actual proper powder tab so if you split it it all falls out might just see how it goes and then up the dosage when i feel i need to


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

When you starting the new split buddy and what muscle groups will you be starting with?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u hear a gunshot? lol i just heard a gunshot!!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Start my new split this week done legs today chest and biceps today back and tri's thursday.

Legs day today was sh!t not happy at all! Going to the doctors tomorrow about my knee totally fvcked it today.

Started with my cardio was fine then went onto lunges and i done the first three and my knee popped and i just dropped to the floor couldnt get back up got up anyway and it clicked back so i waited for abit and i had to get my squats in cause i tried to get better form on there anyway so i did my squats knee felt alright at first 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets got to the 6th rep on my working set and it popped again and i had to rack the bar and that was me done :cursing:

So i just stopped didnt want to risk it but i trained my brother untill he couldnt walk instead haha

Squats (went light to video form)

40kg - 10 reps

40kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

80kg - 6 reps

Ill upload squat form vid later






Leaning forward too much not going down far enough form on working set was better but didnt film that

Tips?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

leaning forward a fair bit tbh - think u need to keep your body more upright and sit back into it. Might help u to have a wider stance and point your toes slightly outwards


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Watch all 5 parts of the series


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest i dont think i should really be checking form when my knee is in the state it is.

Think i was leaning forward to compensate not squatting down enough if you know what i mean.

Not going to lie everything went out the window this weekend saturday night i went to a house party and got fvcked and yesterday i had a pizza for lunch.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

antere07 said:


> To be honest i dont think i should really be checking form when my knee is in the state it is.
> 
> Think i was leaning forward to compensate not squatting down enough if you know what i mean.
> 
> Not going to lie everything went out the window this weekend saturday night i went to a house party and got fvcked and yesterday i had a pizza for lunch.


that was the weekend, its a new week now bro make the most out of your switched up routine and smash those lifts :thumb:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Think this week is going to be a hard one, only just got back from visiting my step moms dad in hospital. Went with my step brother for some morel support and of course to go see him too. He is in a bad way man litrally just waiting for him to die its horrible seeing him like it but he has cancer and its terminal so they have given him months if not weeks to live and i know how hard it is to deal with loosing someone.

He has asked me to go with him again on wednesday i feel bad leaving him on his own though but i cant stay with him cause he has work ect.

Personally think training will be compromised this week with visiting ect.

I feel so hopeless cause i cant do anything to help my step bro or his grandad dont wanna move him cause i might hurt him and you dunno what he wants cause you cant understand him.

Feel so helpless at the moment its unreal!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Off to train chest and biceps! When my bro gets ready the lazy cvnt


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Legs for me tonight! :thumbdown:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Chest and biceps was goood today, legs are hurting even though i didnt do much yesterday quality not quantity obviously.

Warm up

Chest

Flat bench

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

50kg - 11 reps

50kg - 9 reps

Incline bench

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

DB Flys

10kg - 12 reps

10kg - 12 reps

Cable flys

20kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

40kg - 12 reps

Biceps

Ez bar curl

12kg - 12 reps

15kg - 12 reps

20kg - 11 reps

22kg - 10 reps

25kg - 9 reps

22kg - 11 reps

20kg - 8 reps

Curl machine

18kg - 20 reps with both arms then another 10 reps on each arm (x2)

Cardio

Chest was hard as my delts fatigued quickly which is why the weight is low could really feel them stretching. Biceps i did what i did last week and worked up then back down again got a mad pump on there and then again done what i did last week on the curl machine.

Too many people watching what your doing instead of what they are doing, this kid was telling me i was doing something wrong cause i was doing it different to the norm.

Training chest and biceps was good certainly good doing it that way instead of normal chest and tri's. Back and triceps tomorrow nor going thursday cause im out all day.

Definelty going to carry on with chest and bi's, back and tri's when i get back off holiday


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U still training bud?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yea bro on holiday this week last week went to pot cause I was at the hospital so much


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Chest and biceps session looks good mate.

Keep up the work and enjoy the holiday


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right then, back from holiday getting back in the gym tomorrow knee seems to be alot better only problem i have now is the inside of my shin hurts when i kneel down and do various things thought it was part of shin splints but i dont know hopefully will keep but ready to blast it tomorrow.

I think squatting has helped my flexibility alot cause before i never used to be able to touch my toes with straight legs and on holiday we were messing about and i now can


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good man!! How early does your gym open in the morning?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

It opens at 6 on a normal day I think and 8 at the weekend, I'll double check tomorrow though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> It opens at 6 on a normal day I think and 8 at the weekend, I'll double check tomorrow though


That's sh1t, if it was 5 I would of thought about popping there before work on days, would of been handy. My gym opens at half 8 I think.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont know a gym other than the pure gyms that open at 5, pure gym in town is 24/7

Legs was good today ill check back later and log the specific weights and what have you but i nearly fell over several times so thats a good sign!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah I know about puregym, I thought that one might be similar as it seems a similar set up lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yesterdays legs session.

Warm up cardio

Squats

50kg - 12 reps - warm up x2

60kg - 12 reps

80kg - 12 reps

80kg - 10 reps

SLDL (first time)

40kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Ham curls

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Leg extentions

50kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

60kg - 12 reps

Leg press (fatigued)

70kg - 25 reps x 2

Missed out today cause i felt ill cause i was so tired yesterday from lack of proper sleep for the last week so chest and biceps tomorrow

Need to get my motivation back up though is slipping


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Motivation can be a killer, i get it when im trying to lose weight even though, losing weight is probably one of the most rewarding and quickly more noticeable things, the lack of food makes it a ballache


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hopefully motivation is coming back advising gym warriors!

Kid just put on facebook about creatine loading and people getting gains from it. About 7 lads piped up about how they gained on it and i put a massive post about how these gains were bs from purly using creating got loads of **** for it and just blown them out the water with knowledge about it and how it works.

Dont know what other peoples opinions are about creatine but IMO is its not essential if i had £50 to spend ide rather get more decent protein vits than creatine all day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

agreed, i ditched creatine pretty much straight away, its very minimal if anything at all. Protein and meat ftw. and eggs if ur into that kind of thing lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tbh in the time ive had no money all ive had is protein vits and fat burners, Ive got to get some joint support supp but thats all you need IMO and the fat burner is only used for apatite suppression and to get more of a sweat on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

coffee is cheap for appetite suppression, caffeine blunts it and having something warm in your belly does too.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ill have to try that, dont really like coffee without 2 sugars though haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Ill have to try that, dont really like coffee without 2 sugars though haha


2 spoons of sweeteners, almost the same lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Last week i slipped completely i just couldnt be @rsed to do anything so i done legs then for the rest of the week done fvck all had no motivation to get up and go.

Anyway never done legs yesterday cause i had **** to sort out had to try find a suit for a funeral i have on friday and to be totally honest i wasnt 100% anyway knee injury has come back have to get to the doctors this week or next really starting to p!ss me off anyway enough of the excuses i done chest and biceps today first time in 3 weeks.

Warm up cardio

Flat DB press

12kg - 12 reps warm up

12kg - 12 reps warm up

20kg - 12 reps

22kg - 10 reps

22kg - 8 reps

Incline DB press

14kg - 12 reps

16kg - 12 reps

18kg - 12 reps

Cable flys

30kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

35kg - 12 reps

Bicep curl super setting (12 on right arm, 12 on left then 12 with both)

18kg - 12 reps

18kg - 12 reps

23kg - 12 reps

27kg - 12 reps

27kg - 12 reps

Biceps negs - 32kg untill i couldnt hold it up anymore lol.

Was a good workout liked doing DB press again instead of smith machine bench.

I did nearly break my shoulder when doing incline bench when on the neg my hand seemed to go too far back and it twisted my arm back in the socket and crunched like a motherfvcker still hurts now. Dunno how i did it but it was a good job my bro was there to catch it otherwise i would have either broke/dislocated my shoulder and thats why we spot each other cause even on a moderate weight sh!t can hit the fan haha.

Got me some jack3d, heard so many good things about it thought ide give it a try see what the hype is about. The woman in the shop tried to get me to buy some super pump at £10 for 10 servings which means it would be £45 for the equivalent of jack3d for £25. Dunno if it will be a regular supp for me but like i said i wanna see what the hype is about pre workouts


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good to see your back training bro, deffo be careful on the shoulder though.

With jack3d it's a great preworkout I find but I have mstopped using it for the past month and a half.

I stopped as I found myself actually needing it to feel like I have had a good workout which isn't good at all.

I would say if you are going to use it, only use it when you really really need that boost otherwise leave it.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wont lie im only trying it cause someone said it was good so i wanted to know what the hype was about like i said. Also at the moment with the lack of motivation will help!

Hopefully might be able to get a stationary bike this weekend so i can crack on with home cardio.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thinking of going into home removal trade, only moved my room around today i was sweating like you wouldn't believe haha only took me 4 hours to move my room round and clean it. Though i did spend about an hour in the kitchen after the dishwasher broke and stated leaking water everywhere.

Anyway back and triceps tomorrow hopefully be a good one, lets hope my shoulder keeps up ive been on pain killers all yesterday and today oh well though first try of jack3d too lets av it!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Thinking of going into home removal trade, only moved my room around today i was sweating like you wouldn't believe haha only took me 4 hours to move my room round and clean it. Though i did spend about an hour in the kitchen after the dishwasher broke and stated leaking water everywhere.
> 
> Anyway back and triceps tomorrow hopefully be a good one, lets hope my shoulder keeps up ive been on pain killers all yesterday and today oh well though first try of jack3d too lets av it!!!


Dont do anything that might hurt it - trust me lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Shouldnt be too bad to be honest might hurt when doing seated row and bent over row but lets see what happens. Hurts when pressing above my head or lateral raising it so should be ok. I have to miss shoulders on friday anyway as i have this funeral to go to cant go after cause when it has finished i cant go the gym cause im off peak at the gym so i can only go till 4.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right last week went to pot after crunching my shoulder on tuesday so i took fatstuff's advice and rested it as on thursday i could hardly move it at all after some furniture moving i did on the wednesday.

Anyway hit legs today was alright session.

Warm up cardio

Squat on the smith machine.

20kg - warm up 2 sets of 12

40kg - 12 reps

50kg - 12 reps

80kg - 8 reps (could have done abit more)

50kg - 8 reps

Leg extention

50kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

115kg - 12 reps (stacked)

Leg curl

50kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

90kg - 12 reps

Leg press (fatigued)

107kg - 25 reps

107kg - 18 reps

Calf raise

107kg - 25 reps

Tried jack3d today first time ever i dont know what the hype is about i was looking to see if i could have blaze and jack3d at the same time and people avised against it i must me really stim tolerant cause it didnt touch me in the slightest. Only buzz i got was the one i got to and from the gym ahaha.

One other thing i find when doing squats a muscle on the inside of my right leg close to my groin starts to fail and really hurt only when doing squats just wondered if it is cause i and doing something wrong or an exercise to strengthen that muscle. I think its called the Adductor Magnus Muscle

.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

*OH MY LIFE!*

This heat is killing me haha i sweat as it is but with warrior blaze feel like im in a shower haha.

Todays chest and bicep

Warm up cardio

Flat db press

16kg - 12 reps x2 (warm up)

18kg - 12 reps

22kg - 12 reps

24kg - 12 reps

Incline db press (was abit worried about doing this after what happened last week but it was sweet)

14kg - 12 reps

16kg - 12 reps

18kg - 10 reps

Cable cross

15kg - 12 reps

25kg - 12 reps

35kg - 9 reps

Biceps

Ez curls

20kg - 12 reps x2 (warm up)

25kg - 12 reps

27.5kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Machine curls (right arm, left arm 30sec rest both arms)

18kg - 12 reps

23kg - 12 reps

27kg - 25 reps x2 (fatigue)

All in all was a good session in between chest and biceps i trained my brother on shoulders as he is not going on friday was good to train him separately wasnt any quicker/longer so may be a good way to train as apposed to my set then hit set and so on.

Again jack3d and warrior blaze today still felt no buzz, i dont get a buzz from warrior anyway but i was hoping ide get more with both but tomorrow i will be having 2 scoops of jack3d and 1 warrior blaze to see what happens i dont think ill ever be buying another pre work out as this one is supposed to be one of the best and it feels asif i should put the whole tub in to see any boost.

Back and triceps tomorrow crack on!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Good back sesh today got half way through felt a little light headed but soon went. Tried the lat pull down again wasnt too bad still not as good as a normal one but it will do if i can do my fatboy pulls.

Warm up cardio

Lat pulldown

45kg - 12 reps x2 (warm up)

65kg - 12 reps

70kg - 12 reps

70kg - 9 reps

Single arm row

24kg - 12 reps

26kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Deadlift (first time in 3 weeks)

30kg - 15 reps x2

70kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

100kg -10 reps (This is were i felt light headed not going to lie i did struggle on this but i didnt wear my belt so might have been a confidence thing)

Seated bar row

80kg - 12 reps

100kg - 12 reps

Triceps (they were aching from yesterdays chest session normaly have a rest day in the middle but didnt this week)

Scull crushers

15kg - 15 reps

20kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

Today was alright i boosted my jack3d intake today to 2 scoops and 1 warrior blaze and still nothing i was more awake this morning but i think that is because i jumped straight up out of bed and didnt stop running around like. I am absolutely battered now though didnt get to sleep untill about 5 this morning and was up at 9 this heat is killing me.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Good things come to those who wait!*

Just had 3 phone calls in as many hours all offering me jobs. One air conditioning job another trainee engravers job and another sign making job! Buzzing like you wouldn't believe the air conditioning job is were my head is at working with my brother in law eventually to earn a wedge!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one bud


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers bro, ive pretty much got it providing everything goes alright tomorrow cant wait to start!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

So the last few days has been a mad one! Friday i got offered 3 jobs: trainee engraver, Sign maker and air conditioning engineer. I decided to go through with the air conditioning job havnt stopped going on about it all weekend then comes monday. I left home at about 10am to attend an interview/meeting with the gaffa of this air conditioning company it was in cannock which is about 40 mins away from me on my bike. All was well not nervous or anything just excited so i jumps on me bike get 9 tenths of the way there go round the penultimate round about and pick up a puncture. Ide imagine anyone who rides bikes knows how bad this is. Next thing i know im sliding across an island on my front with my bike sliding out infront of me and a arctic lorry behind me slamming on his breaks as i go sliding across infront of him. I lay in the road for about 30 seconds trying to regain my senses before getting myself up and hobbling over to my bike. The lorry driver jumped out the cab to come help me get my bike up and out the middle of the road, at this point i still didnt know i had a puncture i thought i had hit some oil or something on the road so i recompose myself get back on my bike and ride round the corner this is when i realised i had a puncture. So i lock my bike up in a retail park check my phone to see were this interview is from here and the time. Realising it is going to take me 20 mins to walk to the interview i ring up the bloke and tell him what has happened and he just says "fine, not a problem ill see you when you get here". Anyway i eventually get to the interview pass it with flying colours get offered the job pending i can get my own tools and a cscs card by the time i start. Walk back to the bike with a new coolair umbrella as it was p!ssing ring the relevant people to say i got a job and explain what has happened finally get hold of my dad who said he would come and pick me up in the work van. About 2 hours later after a kfc and a play on an ipad in the shop my dad turned up banged my bike in the back of the van and made my way home. Something that was ment to take about 3 hours max turned into 7 hours but all is well i got the job!!!

Yesterday i could hardly walk as i fvcked my ankle but had to get my wheel off and take it to be repaired so i did that then today i had to find somewhere that does a aftermarket mirror that would fit my bike (harder than it sounds) so today ive been driving round trying to find somewhere eventually i did and its all sorted now for me to go on a **** up tonight for my mates birthday but it was really money i couldnt afford to spend falling off my bike has cost me £70 so far and i still have minor things to fix up to make it look as new.

So thats my week so far which is why i havnt been the gym ive been trying to sort everything to get me the best start at this job.

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done on the job matey. What you want is a nice relaxing journey there to clear your mind in preparation for the interview :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcukin hell mate, sh1t that is!! Want to buy 4kg of whey for £30 lol, I don't like the taste!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

What whey is it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xl nutrition choc


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

To be fair mate at the moment im broke as a joke got £13 in my bank. When i get some money in a couple of weeks i might have it off you if you havnt already sold it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> To be fair mate at the moment im broke as a joke got £13 in my bank. When i get some money in a couple of weeks i might have it off you if you havnt already sold it.


Sound just let me know


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hows it going mate? making progress are we?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tbh mate I've just got a new job I start Monday, I've been preoccupied sorting stuff to get me set for that and after having to shell out after my motorbike accident I've not been able to pay for my gym this month but all is well! What about you? You good?!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

As you will know i got a job doing air conditioning on the condition i got my cscs card and my own tools. Today was the day of the test, i wasnt really worried but i knew i had to get it otherwise i could not start this job. Anyway i walked in and 10 mins later walked out with a pass mark the test is supposed to take 45 mins and i done the 15 min tutorial and the 15 min survey at the end. Now im off to get my tools! Buzzing!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im good mate yeah just getting stuck in to the gym again its a hard slog at first but getting back in the zone now and am flying again lol


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I havnt been the most dedicated of people since i started my new job in fact ive been to the gym 3 times since i have started work. Somehow i have managed to drop 5lbs probs more as i weighed my self in the evening. It helps doing a quite active job but of course with activity comes tiredness so im always to fvcked to go the gym after work im always falling asleep early.

Anyway hopefully im going down to my old rugby club wednesday to find out about when the senior teams train and am hoping to start training and maybe training by the first week in october. I say october cause im on nights for the next two weeks and im away for this weekend so this and the weekend after i have appointments booked for laser eye surgery consultations.

Ill be getting on my bike to help with the fitness part of it, when i go the gym i never do cardio so hopefully rugby training and playing and cycling can be the bulk of the cardio i do then when i do get chance to get in the gym i can work on the guns and bang abit of cardio in.

Me and the lad i work with have talked about maybe doing toughmudder next year which is 8 months away. Weather this happens or not depends on what shape im in for may next year.

Hopefully i can get back on the horse back to rugby back in the gym smashing the weights which leads to smashing the other team!

Now i just need to stop saying hopefully and crack the fvck on!


----------

